#ubuntu-website 2008-09-22
<qense> hello
<newz2000> salut
<newz2000> My wife has little appreciation for geeky humour
<newz2000> oh well
<newz2000> I was going to tell you my pun about how saying "typography is important" is a bold statement but I don't think it translates well onto IRC
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-23
<newz2000> Hi everyone
<newz2000> it's time to go on the start page
<qense> hello
<Erik_J> newz2000, currently we are very bussy that's why you didn't see more results.
<newz2000> hola qense
<newz2000> hey Erik_J
<Erik_J> Hey
<newz2000> I'm patient, I can wait. :-)
<newz2000> Erik_J: just a warning, at the end of October we're going to change the homepage banner for the new release (as is tradition)
<newz2000> probably by then you'll be to the paper-mockup stage, but just in case it may cause your testers to have a diff experience
<Erik_J> is there a bzr repo with the ubuntu website? I need a easy way to make prototypes
<newz2000> Erik_J: no, the website uses a content management system
<Erik_J> making paper prototypes is boring and I have to do a lot of duplicate work
<newz2000> Erik_J: you may just want to take screenshots of key pages and edit them in a graphics program
<newz2000> you could then use image maps to make regions of the page clickable without actually writing a bunch of html
<Erik_J> That is the best solution I think
<omegamormegil> www.ubuntu.com > Get Involved link > Contribute section has nothing about helping with bugs or testing.  Are there plans to change that?  I keep hearing people talk about how more people need to get into iso testing and helping with bugs, and this seems like an obvious way to advertise.
<newz2000> omegamormegil: good idea, I'm surprised its not there
 * newz2000 looks
<omegamormegil> bugs is mentioned, but it's extremely non-helpful.
<newz2000> that's true for a lot of our content atm
<omegamormegil> in the developer section.  But that only links to developer documentation.
<newz2000> content is my first priority for jaunty cycle
<omegamormegil> Just throwing links to the relevant wiki pages in there would be awesome.
<newz2000> I think that linking to the testing section is a good idea because it explains the testing process as well as how to report bugs
<newz2000> btw, I don't think I've met you yet omegamormegil, are you involved in the community?
<omegamormegil> more or less.  I haven't done much on IRC before.  I try to help a tiny bit with bugs on launchpad, and I keep up with a few of the mailing lists.  I really don't have tons of spare time.  I would love to get more involved in a lot of different areas, but I find that there is a high learning curve.
<newz2000> sure, well, I consider little things like this a big help, so I appreciate the feedback. ;-)
<omegamormegil> great.
<omegamormegil> One of the things I'd like to get involved in, is the aforementioned high learning curve.  The biggest reason I've found that the curve exists, is that it's hard to find information relevant to getting started.  Also, much of the information available is hard to understand without lots of semi-related knowledge, and is daunting for a newbie.  I've been using Ubuntu for almost two years, and I'm still working on getti
<omegamormegil> ng anywhere understanding bug triage.  Time is the biggest issue for me
<newz2000> is your plan to help modify the website content to make the process more clear?
<newz2000> (I'm not trying to push you into something - just curious)
<omegamormegil> The website is the first place a lot of people are going to be looking when they are trying to find direction.  I think having the website point at easy to understand primers would be a great help.
<newz2000> I agree wholeheartedly
<newz2000> if you have some 2 min fixes you'd like to propose, dropping by here and letting me know is great
<newz2000> if you think bigger changes are necessary I have a different suggestion
<newz2000> (btw, I just updated http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate )
<newz2000> fortunately there was a cool looking icon on the testing wiki page. :-)
<omegamormegil> awesome.  That's been bugging me for years :)
<newz2000> for more elaborate changes, I'm absolutely open to suggestions. Probably the best thing to do is create a page under http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website that has the suggested changes, then report it to the mailing list. We can then hash it out and copy the chagnes over to the main site.
<omegamormegil> Hey, I've been looking through some of the documentation, and noticed this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<omegamormegil> It has some redundancy.  Perhaps it should be merged with http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<omegamormegil> http://www.ubuntu.com/community links to Documentation and Support twice.
<newz2000> yes, it does have some redundancy, but that's well beyond the threshold of "more elaborate changes" I think
<newz2000> You can never have too many links to documentation and support. ;-)
 * newz2000 adds two more for good measure
<newz2000> not to make lite of your comments, I'm happy to discuss ways to improve this, but probably the best way is to mock it up on the wiki and take it to the list
<newz2000> you can create a page called https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/Content/Community
<newz2000> and copy and paste in the content as you think it should be
<newz2000> I wouldn't worry too much about formatting (it is a wiki - hard to format)
<omegamormegil> Oh, I understand.  I guess I didn't see the threshhold of "more elaborate changes".
<mdke> hi all
<newz2000> more than 2 - 5 min to implement is "more elaborate" I think
<newz2000> hey mdke!
<mdke> newz2000: I totally flunked on the suckerfish challenge :(
<newz2000> ah, well, you are a lawyer, so you can make it up in tort
 * newz2000 knows few legal terms
<mdke> I'm a bit rubbish at tort too, but a lot better than at CSS
<newz2000> :-) Can I help?
<mdke> newz2000: well... if you have time
<newz2000> tell me the prob (or show me) and we'll see
<mdke> well, it's more of a start from scratch thing; I played around with a few implementations but none worked so I reverted my changes
<mdke> i wasn't even sure of the right html, let alone css
<newz2000> do you want me to describe the solution to you and let you give it a try?
<mdke> newz2000: that might work :) the main problem I guess was that all the tutorials I followed were vertical dropdown menus, and this is rather different
<newz2000> here's what to do
<newz2000> create a list with one item, the item will be always visible and will be what you hover over to show the menu.
<newz2000> <ul><li id="showbar">Show it</li></ul>
<mdke> yep
<newz2000> before the closing </li> add a div that is the menu you want to appear
<newz2000> so <div id="editbar">cool stuff here</div>
<mdke> can there be a list inside the div?
<newz2000> yes
<mdke> great
<newz2000> <ul id="editbar">...</ul> is fine
<newz2000> Make that look just like you want it to when the menu is open
 * newz2000 needs to test one thing before he goes any further
<mdke> when you say "before the closing </li>"
<mdke> do you mean "before the closing </ul>"?
<newz2000> go ahead
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> inside the <li></li>
<mdke> ah, ok, Iwas going so wrong :)
<newz2000> ok, that's the hard part
<newz2000> once that's done, you will hide the editbar like this:
<newz2000> (using CSS)
<newz2000> #showbar ul#editbar { display: none; }
<newz2000> #showbar:hoever ul#editbar { display: block; }
<newz2000> that's it pretty much
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> ah, hang on
<mdke> above where you say "<ul id="editbar">... is fine"
<newz2000> s/hoever/hover/
<mdke> is that with the div wrapped around it, or without
<newz2000> you don't need a div if you don't want one
<newz2000> so here's code you can use...
<mdke> it's working now
<newz2000> ah, cool
<mdke> wowsers
<mdke> one issue
<mdke> you know the moin editbar has a "More Actions" dropdown (or dropup, in this case)? I lose that if I try to click on an item outside the editbar because it goes back to display: none
<newz2000> ah, crud
<newz2000> those select lists are nothing but trouble
<newz2000> I would say we're either a) back to the drawing board, or b) going to require javascript
<newz2000> hmm.
<mdke> how acceptable is javascript?
<newz2000> I'm fine with it
<newz2000> You could do this:
<mdke> and it would make the thing look prettier too?
<newz2000> well, I'm not good at the prettier part, but we could get it working and ask the webteam for help with that
<newz2000> I like javascript that degrades nicely so we could do this:
<newz2000> set the edit bar to be position: absolute in css
<newz2000> that will make it show at the bottom of the page all the time
<newz2000> Then this "show editbar" link you have (currently position: fixed) could use javascript to change the editbar to position:fixed making it come up to the bottom of the screen.
<newz2000> clicking it again would send it to the bottom of the page again
<newz2000> the benefit of this is that if js is disabled the editbar is there, just at the bottom
<mdke> so it wouldn't depend on hover at all?
<newz2000> right
<mdke> that sounds perfect
<newz2000> and the code is easy!
<newz2000> I'll pastebin working example code, just a sec...
<mdke> I might commit where I have got to, for safe keeping
<newz2000> good idea
<newz2000> mdke: http://pastebin.com/m638d086f
<newz2000> a few things
<newz2000> copy and paste from the text area at the bottom of the page to avoid the line numbers
<newz2000> the style="" in the second ul is important
<newz2000> I've not tested the innerHTML parts - that should just change the word from Show editbar to Hide editbar and back again
<newz2000> </end few things>
<mdke> what is the elipsis in line 5?
<newz2000> replace that with the editbar content
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> those are for the rest of the html
<mdke> isn't that line 7?
<newz2000> because editbar is position: absolute it may go wherever you like. it can go right after line 3 or at the end of the template.
<mdke> I'll post you the html I have now for the editbar function in the theme
<mdke>         html = u'<ul id="showbar"><li>Show Editbar<ul id="editbar">\n%s\n</ul></li></ul>\n' % items
<mdke> can I get them both into that line?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> I added a span around the word show so that it can be changed with the word hide when appropriate
<mdke> ok, I'll give it a try
<mdke> id="showbar" doesn't appear anywhere, is that normal?
<newz2000> yeah, not needed now
<mdke> ok
<mdke> now it looks like this, I'll try it
<mdke>         html = u'<<ul><li><a href="showbar" onclick="return togglebar()"><a href="#editbar"><span id="showbarspan">Show</span> editting options</a></li></ul><ul id="editbar" style="">\n%s\n</ul>\n' % items
<newz2000> extra < at the beginning
<mdke> ah, thanks
<newz2000> actually more extras stuff...
<mdke> I'll put the javascript in the footer or something
<newz2000> html = u'<ul><li><a href="#editbar" onclick="return togglebar()"><span id="showbarspan">Show</span> editting options</a></li></ul><ul id="editbar" style="">\n%s\n</ul>\n' % items
<newz2000> I think that's right
<mdke> how does it pick up the #showbar css?
<newz2000> you may need to add id="showbar" in there if you want to style it. :-)
 * newz2000 new it was there for something
<mdke> well, i at least need the position: fixed thing which is in your pastebin
<newz2000> that's correct, in that case it should be on the ul
<newz2000> the first ul
<mdke> gotcha
<mdke> hmm. Doesn't seem to work as expected
<mdke> clicking "Show editing" works fine, but when you click "Hide editing", the bar is in the middle of the page
<mdke> or rather, at the bottom of the page if scrolled up to the top, but in the middle when you scroll down
<newz2000> does it change its position when you click hide?
<newz2000> or does nothing happen
<mdke> clicking hide produces the problem
<newz2000> after         obj.style.position = 'absolute'; add
<newz2000>         obj.style.bottom = '0';
<newz2000> in the javascript
 * newz2000 is guessing
<mdke> same issue
<mdke> do you have a desktop wiki?
<newz2000> not at hand, but I can probably set one up pronto if you share your code
<mdke> I'll commit again
<mdke> with moin 1.6.4, you just grab the regular tarball and run ./moin.py
<newz2000> my testing vm works I think
<mdke> alright, whatever works for you :)
<newz2000> where's your code?
<mdke> https://code.launchpad.net/~mdke/ubuntu-doc/helpwiki-newtheme
<newz2000> ok, I think I see what you mean
<newz2000> so before you do anything it's in the middle of nowhere
<newz2000> then you click show and it snaps into place
<mdke> right
<newz2000> then you click hide and it goes back to the middle again
<newz2000> interesting
<Erik_J> Have a nice day
<newz2000> mdke: I will dig into this further and send you a patch
<mdke> newz2000: *hugs*
<mdke> thanks a lot dude
<newz2000> no prob
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-24
<newz2000> http://search.ubuntu.com is up, though not fully tweaked and customized yet
<newz2000> but it's up at least
 * newz2000 will work on tieing in the search box atop ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-25
 * mpt hugs newz2000 
<newz2000> hey mpt! what did I do to deserver that?
<mpt> search.ubuntu.com!
<newz2000> ah, yeah, it's alive!
<mpt> The link in the help viewer doesn't work yet, but I'm sure that's only a matter of time ;-)
<newz2000> yeah, it's on my list
<mpt> Completely unrelated question: What's http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/ ?
<newz2000> I've never used that site, it looks like an apt repo maybe?
<mpt> Completely unrelated question: Why do cdimage.ubuntu.com and cdimages.ubuntu.com coexist? Why doesn't one redirect to the other?
<newz2000> I don't know the answer to that one
<mpt> Then there's <http://cl.releases.ubuntu.com/> and <http://sk.releases.ubuntu.com/>, which seem to differ only in their icons and font sizes
 * newz2000 marvels at matt's detective skills
<mpt> Huh, http://videos.ubuntu.com/
<newz2000> I believe that one is a place for boredandblogging (and maybe popey) to put videos for use on other ubuntu websites
<mpt> I see
<popey> it was used by jono/daniel
<popey> after some videos were uploaded to youtube and people bitched about them not being in an open format
<popey> iirc
<mpt> http://auckland.ubuntu.com/ probably should redirect to http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<newz2000> oh, hey popey, I didn't notice you were here!
<popey> I'm _everywhere_ :)
<popey> ish
<newz2000> mpt: these points you're making are good, but probably need to go to rt@admin.canonical.com for them to get done (though I'm happy to tell you what I know about them)
<mpt> yeah, that's the idea :-) I'm just exploring
<mpt> I assume seek-test.ubuntu.com can go away now?
<newz2000> no prob
<newz2000> ah yes, it can
<newz2000> oh wait
<newz2000> actually, maybe not until I get yelp working with search.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> I will need to explore that first
<mpt> oh man, there's isv-image.ubuntu.com *and* isvimage.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> where are you gettign this?
<mpt> I'm up to <http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22index+of%22+site%3Aubuntu.com+-site%3Aplanet.ubuntu.com+-site%3Abrainstorm.ubuntu.com+-site%3Aseek-test.ubuntu.com+-site%3Alists.ubuntu.com+-site%3Amanpages.ubuntu.com+-site%3Adoc.ubuntu.com+-site%3Apackages.ubuntu.com+-site%3Aauckland.ubuntu.com+-site%3Aports.ubuntu.com+-site%3Aconflictchecker.ubuntu.com+-site%3Avideos.ubuntu.com+-site%3Akernel.ubuntu.com+-site%3Amerges.ubuntu.com+-site%3Ahelp
<mpt> .ubuntu.com+-site%3Aupstart.ubuntu.com+-site%3Aisv-image.ubuntu.com+-site%3Aold-releases.ubuntu.com+-site%3Areleases.ubuntu.com+-site%3Acdimages.ubuntu.com+-site%3Atorrent.ubuntu.com+-site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com+-site%3Apeople.ubuntu.com+-site%3Apatches.ubuntu.com+-site%3Acdimage.ubuntu.com+-site%3Asecurity.ubuntu.com+-site%3Aarchive.ubuntu.com&btnG=Search> so far :-)
<mpt> hehe, http://prat.ubuntu.com/
<mpt> ok, that's the end
<newz2000> \o/
<mpt> Weird, prat.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com seem to be identical, but auckland.ubuntu.com has a different modification date at the top level
<mpt> Ok, I've submitted two RT requests, one on auckland vs. prat vs. archive, the other on isvimage vs. isv-image
<newz2000> I'll research seek-test and get an RT for that soon
<mpt> I have a new appreciation for how vast Ubuntu's Web presence is
<mpt> (and therefore how mind-boggling it is for just one person to be responsible for it all)
<newz2000> I would be more productive if the gnome file open (or save) dialog was more efficient
<newz2000> :-)
 * newz2000 chuckles
<newz2000> sorry, feeble attempt at humour
<newz2000> actually I've made a request to hire another webmaster, one whose strengths lie in the world of graphic design to compliment my deficiency in that area
<newz2000> so far andrew is not convinced we need one
<newz2000> but we're getting behind as time goes by and it prevents us from doing cool proactive stuff like user testing, optimizing navigation, etc.
<newz2000> fortunately we have the webteam. Maybe once we get going we'll get ahead of the game
<mpt> Do you find that sometimes when you press Ctrl O (or Ctrl S) the file dialog takes 20~30 seconds to appear?
<mpt> I get that sometimes, and I've never understood why
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> oh, wait, I have had that, but not recently
<newz2000> I thought it was something related to mounted drive like a network share or an SD card because that would happen in Windows too for that reason
<newz2000> (back in the day)
<newz2000> have you noticed that in many dialogs if you start typing it does the wrong thing? For example, in the save dialog often the text field is not focused by default so typing starts a search in the file list
<newz2000> and if you click on the left side to choose desktop then it starts a search in the left side but really you want to start typing your file name
<mpt> yes
<mpt> and it's gratuitously difficult to unfocus the auto-complete field
<vbabiy> newz2000: hey how are you?
<newz2000> hey vbabiy, good here, how are you?
<vbabiy> Not bad, how are things going
<newz2000> don't ask because the answer ends with, "wanna help?"
<newz2000> :-)
<vbabiy> newz2000: is there anything little project because I am pretty packed right now, got a few projects going on at once
<newz2000> nah, don't sweat it. We've got the start page and feature tour that I'd love to get some help with but both of those are going to take some big help
<vbabiy> newz2000: can I see what you have for the feature tour
<vbabiy> Sorry, about this I really wanted to help I just go so much work right now its crazy
<newz2000> well, we decided to go with BnaryDigit's mockup with some modifications
 * newz2000 gets the link
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/IntrepidStartPage
<newz2000> I edited that page to make it more clear
<vbabiy> is it the one at the bottom
<newz2000> the top one
<vbabiy> O isee
<vbabiy> did you get a feature tour design?
<newz2000> no, I'm going to get that started and then ask for help on smaller bits because I think its too big and people are hesitant to take on too much work when it's not clearly defined
<vbabiy> yeah the release is coming up soon
<newz2000> indeed
<newz2000> I've got to make the homepage banner for beta tomorrow because beta is Thurs I think
<newz2000> we'll be using thorwill's brown countdown banner there \o/
<vbabiy> wow sounds like you got your hands full
<newz2000> yeah it does
<newz2000> and I'm not doing any of that stuff at the moment
<newz2000> I'm setting up a wysiwyg editor so that someone can send html newsletters to canonical partners. :-)
<newz2000> ah, too bad mdke isn't here, I got his editbar thingy working
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-26
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! say, the number of downloads for hardy is a secret, right? :)
<qense> hello
<thorwil> hi qense
<newz2000> thorwil: yes, it is a secret
<newz2000> mark usually publishing interesting summaries on his blog
<vbabiy> newz2000: do you have any idea what 8.10 going to look like yet?
<newz2000> vbabiy: no, I don't, but I noticed a new walpaper come through yesterday
<vbabiy> newz2000: the beta will have the final graphics right?
<newz2000> it has a bunch of swirled dots similar to thorwil's countdown concept
<newz2000> vbabiy: there's no rule... art often gets a freeze exception
<vbabiy> I hopes its really nice
<newz2000> hey thorwil, are you around?
<thorwil> yes
<newz2000> hey, on your countdown svg file, are the images (with the swirls and numbers) svg objects?
<newz2000> I can't seem to select them
<thorwil> newz2000: in most cases, everything except the changing parts are clones
<newz2000> oh, right
<thorwil> newz2000: use the plate layer for exporting, though
<thorwil> newz2000: that is, lock other layers, use export targets
<newz2000> I'm not going to re-export, yours look great
<thorwil> with them, you get proper filenames
<thorwil> good :)
<newz2000> I was just going to try and use your swirl in a piece that would appear next to the countdown banner
<thorwil> well, pick one and declone :)
<newz2000> ah, I didn't know about declone
<thorwil> newz2000: i think it's in edit menu, clone and something about breaking the link
<thorwil> don't remember the actial term used
<newz2000> thorwil: btw, I like your concept on defining icon palette using bg colors, I tried this once using alpha transparency. It had some neat effects but I don't know if it could be use for icons. They're a very tricky form of art.
<thorwil> yes, indeed :)
<newz2000> inkscape started behaving very badly since I opened your document. :-)
<thorwil> newz2000: heh, be happay i didn't use blur :)
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-27
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-28
<qense> hello
<nand> qense: hey
<nand> any new volunteer?
<qense> no
<qense> I haven't heard anything
<qense> I think that they'd like to test something, so I'm now trying to get something workable as fast as possible.
<qense> The first holiday of this school year is coming closer; I think I can do a lot of work in that week.
<nand> cool :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-22
<newz2000> today is the day to get your designs for the countdown in
<knome> :]
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-25
<newz2000> thorwil: when you get some time, would love to chat about your animation
 * thorwil gets time
<thorwil> newz2000: voila
<newz2000> Can you describe what you had in mind?
<thorwil> newz2000: it should like one broad image that is scrolled from right to left
<newz2000> thorwil: gotcha. What happens at the end?
<thorwil> newz2000: maybe slight pauses each time one of the graphics is in center
<thorwil> the countdown image is at the end of it
<newz2000> ok, cool
<thorwil> newz2000: note that i didn't touch any code, yet
<newz2000> That's fine. We're still mulling over the images to get a final decision
<newz2000> Should know in about 30 min
<thorwil> ok
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-27
<knome> hey!
<thorwil> ho!
<knome> does anybody know any possibilities to theme start.ubuntu.com ?
<GreySim> knome: For Firefox, the Stylish extension might help you.
<GreySim> If you just want personal customizations.
<knome> no, i want derivative-specific customization
<MadsRH> knome -> Hi
<knome> hi MadsRH! :)
<MadsRH> knome -> wanted to ask you about the x-splash in Xubuntu, but I guess I found the answer here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic
<knome> actually i'm just working on it
<knome> but we have thought your "idea 4" (the fireflys)
<MadsRH> knome -> Oh..?
<knome> yeah.
<knome> it would be hard to achieve but would be kewl
<knome> you have any ideas how one could accomplish it?
<MadsRH> knome -> I'm not sure what you mean.
<MadsRH> You want the firefly as x-splash?
<knome> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlCVrtgxVcI&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1
<knome> this one, we'd love it.
<MadsRH> But I've already made it available as an actual x-splash!
<knome> really? where?
<MadsRH> http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/09/karmic-status-and-artwork-update.html
<knome> didn't know that!
<MadsRH> knome -> you should visit the forum every now and then ;-)
<knome> maybe ;)
<knome> how did you do that png?
<MadsRH> with evil proprietary software :-$ and "cnn" from the forum helped me put the png images together
<knome> i'm willing to hear more
<MadsRH> I know nothing about x-splash, but it simply replaces the current throbber and boom
<knome> i know that.
<knome> i want to know more about the png creating process ;)
<MadsRH> Well, create an animation with a transparent background as export it as PNG's and stick them together using "convert"
<knome> no no no
<knome> which software did you use? how did you create that effect?
<MadsRH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7939264&postcount=169
<knome> was it hard?
<MadsRH> nope
<knome> tell me more :)
<MadsRH> *** back in 5
<knome> ok hehe
<knome> no pressure ;)
<MadsRH> knome -> Baby alert – sorry
<MadsRH> Anyway, I use After Effects
<knome> okay
<MadsRH> knome -> I get a lot bashing in the open-source world for using Adobe products, but I know that Canonicals artteam also it, which comforts me. It’s just de facto standard in the graphics business
<knome> agree
<knome> could you control the flys or are they random?
<MadsRH> but what about Xubuntu? should we create something slick for Karmic?
<knome> yeah, i am thinking a possibility to get some blue fireflys for our xsplash x)
<knome> or at least see how it would look like
<MadsRH> random
<MadsRH> sure
<MadsRH> So you want blue fireflys on this background? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=karmic-wall-07.png
<knome> yeah
<knome> something quite saturated and bright, i thin
<knome> +k
<MadsRH> but still the same animation as in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StNanFooAu8
<knome> the animation can be same, or if you want, you can do another set of sparkles :)
<MadsRH> knome -> it is easy to just change the color - it's creating the animation that takes time
<knome> ah, ok, then just change the color
<MadsRH> Is there still time for something like this to make it in?
<knome> with xubuntu, there always is
<knome> ;)
<MadsRH> he he
<MadsRH> have you tried the PNG from the blogpost? It might not look bad on the blue background?
<knome> i'm not running karmic :(
<MadsRH> oh
<MadsRH> Nor me
<knome> i have karmic in vbox so i can test several things
<knome> but no, havent tried with the orange sparks
<knome> but i think we want blue sparks even if the orange sparks looked good ;)
<MadsRH> sure
<MadsRH> but you can test it? or should I ask "cnn" from the forum? he was very helpful and friendly
<knome> i can test it, sure
<MadsRH> okay, fantastic. It's past midnight here and I've got a sick son, so I won't have anything for you tonight.
<knome> no problem. if you want, you can pop at #xubuntu-devel when you have something :)
<knome> hope your son gets well soon
<MadsRH> Oh, I should mention the file size is HUGE compared to the original Canonical one
<knome> no problem with that either
<knome> i could see that coming :)
<MadsRH> he he, I hope so too.
<MadsRH> I have to ask; sure you want the fireflies and not a running mouse :P
<knome> YES! :P
<knome> the running mouse has appeared in ideas
<knome> and it's always been dumped
<MadsRH> good thing
<knome> it is:))
<MadsRH> I'll get back to you soon - good night
<knome> night - and thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-27
<daker> newz2000, the wiki light theme doesn't have {*} image
<daker> also smilies
<Pascal_> hi
<Pascal_> the countdowns for 10.10 are broken
<Pascal_> image 1 is 404
<Pascal_> and the other are still showing 17 days
<daker> Pascal_, this is a known issue and newz2000 will fix that very soon
<newz2000> drat
<Pascal_> ok thanks!
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-28
<zkriesse> HELLO!
<newz2000> OK, I've got great feedback on the wiki theme, I'm going to go and make some big-ish changes to it. Probably the week after 10.10 releases.
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-29
<mhall119> newz2000: stas__, MTecknology: we're making changes to the light-django-theme to make it better match the Canonical Website Guidelines
<mhall119> we're going to merge the CSS changes back into light-base-theme
<mhall119> are the other templates using exacty copies of the light-base-theme css files?
<MTecknology> mhall119: the Drupal one isn't
<mhall119> MTecknology: okay,  you'll have to manually incorporate the changes then :(
<MTecknology> not a problem..
<MTecknology> There's too much custom stuff added and too much drupal specific stuff to be able to really just drop things in
<newz2000> mhall119: ok, sounds good
<newz2000> I've got some updated guidelines but it's going to be a version 2 theme, it won't be ready until after Maverick
<mhall119> newz2000: we've gotten a couple of talented people working on the theme for loco-directory, let us know what the new guidelines are and I'm sure they'll help you implement them
<newz2000> mhall119: cool. You'll like what's going on. It uses less vertical space and gives more flexibility with the navigation.
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> newz2000: how about guidelines for branding mobile apps/pages?
<newz2000> mhall119: ooh, so dear to my heart
<newz2000> I've done some work for Canonical theme, not Ubuntu though
<newz2000> I'd say observe the logo guidelines as well as you can, use the color pallete and from there do your best
<mhall119> well I don't think we're doing any mobile yet, I was asking for future reference
<newz2000> I'd love to
<stas__> newz2000: wp stuff will be updated once the new stuff comes out
<daker> newz2000, bug 642860 is fixed ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642860 in ubuntu-website "Countdown banners are broken (affects: 12) (dups: 3) (heat: 68)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642860
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-30
<newz2000> oh, I believe it is fixed, forgot to close the bug
<popey> newz2000: will ubuntu.com be updated for rc?, it currently announces the beta
<newz2000> popey: yep
<newz2000> There has been debate about dropping the term "RC" because it's viewed as technical jargon and most of the world understands the concept of beta
<newz2000> (dropping it from our advertising)
<popey> right
<newz2000> but not this time. ;-) I just have to get the word from the release team where the final pieces are
<popey> cool
<daker> newz2000, i don't if we can change the structure of the light-base-theme
<newz2000> daker: not sure what you mean by that
<daker> the structure of the document doesn't really help when trying to make something with
<daker> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-base-theme/annotate/head:/index.html
<daker> actually it has "header, aside, section ..."
<newz2000> daker: you've really lost me, it could be because my head is full of release day stuff
<daker> sorry :D
<newz2000> what's the context? Are there some changes to the theme happening?
<daker> we are working (me, mhall119 & cjohnston ) on that
<daker> newz2000, we are trying to follow the desing guidelines
<newz2000> The design guidelines were not made with community websites in mind. As it turns out, they weren't even made for wiki.u.c
<newz2000> The main ones to consider are the font (use ubuntu font), the logo usage guidelines and the color pallete. Also, understand the dots/ grid and take it into consideration
<daker> brb
<newz2000> I found this out 2 weeks ago, last week I got some updated design guidance but it's not quite ready
<newz2000> however it does take into consideration community sites
<daker> back
<daker> newz2000, oki
<zkriesse> OMG! its a popey !
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-01
<daker_fork> Leaving)
<daker_fork> oh shit!!
<aldin> (06:56:31 AM) aldin: hi, if there's someone from ubuntu web admins should fix counters on this link http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<aldin> (06:56:31 AM) aldin: http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/8509/emtybanner.png
<zkriesse> aldin: what's wrong with it?
<aldin> zkriesse: take look at the (both) link, short answer dead links for ubuntu 10.10 counter images
<zkriesse> humm
<sim642> Whats with the countdown scripts not working on Ubuntu site? The images dont show up (and on my site either).
<cjohnston> sim642: they are broken
<sim642> why?
<cjohnston> Because there is a problem with them
<sim642> will they get fixed soon?
<cjohnston> they are trying to... however I would rather them work on having 10.10 ready than a countdown script..... so you have to look at priorities
<newz2000> mdke: hey, can you give me a ping when you have a moment?
<newz2000> I want to ask you if you like it when a leader takes charge of a situation to give clear direction
<newz2000> (careful, that's a baited question) :-)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nhandler> newz2000: Out of curiosity, any plans on incorporating the new Ubuntu emoticons into the new wiki theme?
<newz2000> I did not know about them
<newz2000> I can look into that, would you mind filing a bug on ubuntu-website and tagging it with light-wiki?
<nhandler> newz2000: Sure. Give me a few minutes and I will do so
<newz2000> no rush, I'm just in the middle of something and don't trust my memory
<newz2000> I'm scheduling time on Wed to work on that theme
<nhandler> newz2000: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/653298
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 653298 in ubuntu-website "Use new Ubuntu Emoticons on Wiki (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<newz2000> thanks nhandler
<daker> nhandler, funny
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-02
<Viper550> hey
<zkriesse> Viper550: Yes?
<zkriesse> newz2000: Ping
<Viper550> Is it me, or has no one noticed the awesome flxubb theme I did based off the base theme?
<newz2000> yo
<zkriesse> newz2000: Pm?
 * newz2000 calls it a night
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-03
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> where is the code for the light-moin-theme as used on the wiki?
<AlanBell> and is anyone looking at the bugs that are tagged light-wiki?
<AlanBell> and what is the process for getting a new plugin or parser installed in the wiki?
<AlanBell> and can we have the xapian full text search engine installed to speed up the wiki?
<AlanBell> and can we install a specific optional theme designed for good accessibility?
<zkriesse> AlanBell: way to ask questions in a flash dude lol
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> been spending a long time looking for the right place to ask them
<AlanBell> just found the mailing list for this team so sending them there
<zkriesse> ah fun stuff
<AlanBell> lists.*canonical*.com who would have thought it!
<zkriesse> huh
 * popey points AlanBell at newz2000 
 * popey further points AlanBell at rt :)
<AlanBell> ugh
<AlanBell> rt is a great big progress avoiding tool :)
<Daviey> Everyone knows what RT is short for.... Really Tiresome :)
<soc> hi
<soc> are there plans to adapt wiki.ubuntu.com to the deisgn of the ubuntu homepage?
<AlanBell> soc: log in, go to your user preferences, select the light theme
<AlanBell> it adopts the unfortunate 960px fixed width fad which is breaking websites all over the internet
<soc> uh, ok, didn't see that :-)
<soc> thnaks, looks good now
<soc> although it could really use some more space ...
<AlanBell> yeah, totally agree, and the code isn't on launchpad :(
<soc> btw & wth: why does the website ubuntu.com/download still recommend 32bit?
<soc> shouldn't that be the other way around?
<AlanBell> there is a bug relating to that
<AlanBell> it won't be changed for 10.04
<AlanBell> it might be changed for 10.10, we don't know yet
<AlanBell> bug 585940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website-content "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 74) (heat: 367)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-26
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> good morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> ello
<nigelb> Mornin mhall119
<daker> czajkowski, how do we spell czajkowski ?
<nigelb> You mean pronounce?
<daker> ya
<nigelb> I probably would say "laura" :D
<daker> no no czajkowski
<czajkowski> Chi Kov Ski
<czajkowski> or
<czajkowski> Tchaikovsky
<nigelb> Is your name the Polish spelling?
<daker> czajkowski, ok
 * cjohnston can't get flash working.. this blows
<mhall119> file a bug
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> nigelb: well it's a polish name so yes
<mhall119> I'm not even sure why they adopted the latin alphabet when they completely ignore the letter pronunciation
 * mhall119 says using his bastardized form on English
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> on the second line
<head_victim> I find it ironic the US seem to take such pleasure in removing U's and replacing S's.
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> head_victim: we can't waste them in words when they're needed for headlines
<head_victim> mhall119: oh right
<mhall119> the strategic letter reserve isn't limitless ya know
<head_victim> Can't you just print more? Works for money right?
<mhall119> yeah, but the Fed ain't the government
<cjohnston> ::headdesk::
 * AlanBell waves bug 848924 about
<cjohnston> stupid bug bot
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/848924
<AlanBell> looks like it will work fine when someone puts the release notes redirect up at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<AlanBell> just want to make sure it is on someone's radar
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-28
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: the new django-openid-auth is installed on cranberry, we'll need to make some changes to our settings.py to take advantage of the new features
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-29
<cjohnston> mhall119: for what its worth, you can count me out of pretty much anything until atleast tuesday.
<mhall119> tuesday of next week?
<mhall119> or tuesday of UDS?
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-30
<cjohnston_> mhall119: next week
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: i'm getting into django :)
<cjohnston> pace_t_zulu: awesome.
<pace_t_zulu> cjohnston: loco.ubuntu.com is django right?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: great!
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: how's he new job?
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: excellent
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: going to use django for a project ... first time with it ... my new boss is enthusiastic about different languages, frameworks, and platforms
<pace_t_zulu> so i don't have to stress about proving django's merits
<pace_t_zulu> like i might have in my previous job
<mhall119> nice, good luck and let us know if you have any questions
<mhall119> #django is also very helpful
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: already there ;)
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: i won't have a chance to really dig in for a few weeks
<pace_t_zulu> different project in the pipeline with a deadline
<mhall119> cjohnston: james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/optimizations/+merge/77758
<mhall119> brings the query count on /uds-p/ down from ~120 to ~20, and on /uds-p/2011-10-31/ down from ~120 to ~45
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-26
<daker> nigelb: mhall119 cjohnston https://github.com/django/django/commit/70a0de37d132e5f1514fb939875f69649f103124
<nigelb> Interesting!
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-27
<hallino1> Hello world!
<hallino1> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> hello
<cjohnston> hallino1: ^
<hallino1> cjohnston: sorry for the disturb.. If i want to collaborate with ubuntu-website what I have to do? I have already lp and email (ubuntu-it member) Thanks :)
<cjohnston> hallino1: what in specific are you looking to do
<hallino1> cjohnston: mhmm in what community need
<hallino1> cjohnston: i prefer help in website
<cjohnston> what experience do you have
<hallino1> cjohnston: php-html5-css3, jquery, postgresql, mysql and now i'm learning python and django.. They're easy (not too much the second)
<cjohnston> well, most of the active work that is done is in django
<hallino1> It's fantastic cjohnston.. So I can learn fast :)
<cjohnston> well.. launchpad.net/summit would be somewhere to start looking
<hallino1> That sir.. Very helpful cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<hallino1> cjohnston: Mhmm I really like django and I hope to be helpful to community :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> let me know if you need help setting up the environment.. if you check out summit-dev.readthedocs.org it should get you going though
<cjohnston> or, and this is preferred, but mhall119
<mhall119> please don't but me, it's rude
<hallino1> Thanks for the support.. If i will have some problem and I can't resolve it by myself.. I will send you :)
<cjohnston> bug
<hallino1> Good night all!
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/the-star-is-rising/+merge/126814
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-28
<cjohnston> nigelb: i thought you said you were gonna start contributing to summit again
<nigelb> cjohnston: I did write a comment on a merge request. And I'm actively contributing server cycles by running tarmac ;)
<daker> hhhh
<hallino1> Good afternoon :)
<cjohnston> hey hallino1
<hallino1> Hey cjohnston .. How thing's going?
<cjohnston> not too bad..
<hallino1> cjohnston, all right :P
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-29
<hallino1> Hello all!
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-30
<hallino1> Hello all
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 can you please take a look this, i want to merge it ASAP https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.616547/+merge/107553
#ubuntu-website 2014-09-22
<PabloRubianes_> daker: ping
<daker> PabloRubianes_: pong
<PabloRubianes_> hi, have a minute?
<daker> i am AFK :(
<PabloRubianes_> don't worry, i'll catch you later
 * daker is using his small phone
<PabloRubianes_> hehe, IRC over a phone is not nice :)
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-24
<symb0l> With our IRⲤ ad ѕеrᴠicе уou ⅽaᥒ rᥱɑcһ a ɡlഠbɑⅼ auԁіeᥒⅽe of еntreрreneᥙrs and feᥒtanyl ɑⅾⅾⅰcts wⅰth ᥱхtraorԁiᥒary engɑɡement rateѕ！ https:／/ᴡiⅼⅼiaⅿⲣitcoϲk.сഠm/
<symb0l> I tһouɡһt you gᥙyѕ miɡht be iᥒterеstеd in this blog by freеnode ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbеr Βryаn klοеrⅰ Οѕtᥱrgaard https᛬∕⁄bryanоѕtergaаrd․cоm/
<symb0l> Reɑⅾ ᴡhɑt ΙᎡⅭ inᴠestіgаtiⅴе jοurnɑⅼіsts һa⋁e uᥒcovereԁ on tһᥱ frееnഠԁe pedоphilⅰa ѕcandɑl һttрs://ᥱᥒcỿclഠpedⅰadraⅿatiсa.rѕ/Freᥱᥒοԁeɡate
<symb0l> Α faѕϲіnatіng bⅼοɡ ᴡһеrᥱ frᥱenοde ѕtaff meⅿber Mɑttheᴡ ⅿst Trout reϲοᥙᥒts hiѕ еxpеriences οf eyе﹣rapіnɡ уoung cһіldrеn һttps://ΜɑttᏚTroᥙt.cⲟⅿ/
<symb0l> Аfter tһе acquiѕⅰtⅰоn bỿ Privаte Ιᥒternеt Αсcᥱѕs, Freеᥒodе is noᴡ beіng useԁ tο pᥙsh IⲤΟ ѕсams httрs:／/www．coindesk．cоm⁄һɑndѕhakᥱ-revealed−ⅴсѕ﹣back−plan-to-ɡive－aᴡay-100⎼ⅿilⅼⅰon╴in-ϲryрtο∕
<symb0l> ＂Aⅼl told, Нandshake ɑimѕ tο ɡⅰ⋁ᥱ ＄ᒿ50 wοrtһ of its tοkеᥒѕ to *еaϲh* usеr of tһе websіtes tһе ϲⲟmpɑnу haѕ pаrtᥒеrѕhⅰⲣs ᴡitһ – Gⅰtᕼub， tһe ⲢᒿP ᖴοᥙnԁatiοn аᥒⅾ *FᖇEEΝΟDE*, ...
<symb0l> a chat ϲһɑnnеⅼ for реer−tⲟ⎼рееr рrojeⅽts․ Aѕ ѕ∪chᛧ deⅴeloperѕ who hɑⅴe еxistiᥒɡ aсcഠunts on each сoᥙlⅾ rесeіᴠе up to $750 wഠrth οf Hanⅾshakе tⲟkᥱᥒѕ.＂
<symb0l> Ⲏandѕhake сrỿрtοсurrᥱnсy scɑm iѕ ഠpᥱrated bỿ Anԁrᥱᴡ Ꮮee (ᒿ76⎼88╴05ℨᏮ﹚, the frɑuԁster in сhiеf аt Prⅰᴠatе Internet Ꭺcϲess whiϲh nഠw оwᥒѕ Freеnоdе
<symb0l> Freᥱnode іs rᥱgisterеd as a "рrivɑte company lіmⅰtеd by guaranteᥱ witһoᥙt share caⲣitɑl" ⲣerfоrmiᥒɡ "ɑctivⅰtiеs of othᥱr membᥱrshiр orgɑnіѕatioᥒs nⲟt elsᥱwһerе сlassifіed", wіth Chrіѕtel ɑᥒd Аᥒdreᴡ Lᥱe ﹙РIΑʹѕ fοᥙᥒԁеr) ɑs οffⅰсers, ɑᥒԁ Aᥒⅾrᥱᴡ ᒪee hɑ∨ing tһе ⅿajഠrіty οf ᴠοting rights
<symb0l> Ꭼven ϲһrіstel, thе freeᥒοԁe һеaԁ of stɑff ⅰs actіvᥱlỿ peddⅼiᥒg thіs ѕcam https：∕/tᴡіttеr．ϲom/ⅽһriѕtel/statuѕ/10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ54208
<symb0l> Ⅾon't sᥙpport frеᥱnode anԁ thеir ICO sϲaⅿˏ swіtch to ɑ network tһat hasn't been ⅽഠ−ഠptеԁ bỿ corporatᥱ іᥒterᥱѕtѕ. OFΤᏟ or efnet might be ɑ gഠoԁ choicе． Pеrһaⲣs еveᥒ https:∕⧸mɑtriⲭ.orɡ/
<mou> Witһ our IRC ad sеrᴠⅰce уоu can reaϲһ а gⅼobaⅼ ɑuԁience ഠf еᥒtreрrеᥒeᥙrs aᥒⅾ feᥒtaᥒỿⅼ adⅾictѕ wіtһ extrɑordiᥒarу eᥒgɑɡement rаteѕ！ һttps：᜵/wiⅼⅼіampitсⲟck․cഠm⁄
<mou> Ꭱeaԁ ᴡhat ΙRC invеѕtiɡаti⋁e ϳoᥙrnalists have ᥙncovᥱred on tһe frᥱenοⅾᥱ peⅾopһiⅼіa ѕсаᥒdaⅼ https://еnϲуϲⅼοреdiаԁrɑmɑtⅰcа．rs/Freenodeɡate
<mou> I thοᥙght yⲟu ɡuyѕ migһt bе intereѕtеd iᥒ thiѕ blⲟg bỿ frеeᥒⲟde stɑff ⅿeⅿber Вrуɑn kloᥱri Оstergаard httрs://brуаnⲟstеrgaard․com⁄
<mou> A fascinɑtⅰnɡ blഠɡ wһеrе freеnodе staff meⅿber Matthew ⅿѕt Тroᥙt recഠuᥒts һіs exреrіeᥒⅽes of eуe－rapiᥒɡ youᥒɡ cһіⅼԁrеᥒ httpѕ://ϺɑttЅTrout.соⅿ⁄
<mou> Aftеr the acquіsitіon by Ρrⅰvate Iᥒtеrᥒet Αϲⅽеsѕ, ᖴreenⲟⅾе іs now beіnɡ used to pusһ IⅭO ѕϲаmѕ https：⁄/wᴡw.соiᥒdеѕk．cοⅿ／hanⅾѕһаke-rе∨eaⅼeⅾ⎼∨cs-baϲk⎼pⅼan-tο╴ɡi∨e-ɑwаỿ－100﹣mіllion-in−crуpto⧸
<mou> "Аⅼl tοⅼd, Handshɑke aⅰⅿѕ to ɡivᥱ $ᒿ50 ᴡorth оf іts tokeᥒs tо *ᥱɑϲһ＊ uѕer ⲟf tһe ᴡebsіtеs tһe ϲomрaᥒy һɑs рartnеrshⅰрѕ wіth – GіtH∪b, thе P2Р ᖴoundatioᥒ аnd *FᎡᎬΕΝOᗪE⋆, a chat сhanᥒеⅼ for ⲣeеr-tഠ⎼pееr рroϳᥱϲtѕ. As ѕuch, ...
<mou> ԁeⅴelοpеrs ᴡho have exiѕtiᥒɡ accοuntѕ on eɑсh cഠuld recеіⅴe ᥙp to $750 wortһ of Hɑnԁsһɑke tokеns."
<mou> Ηаndѕһake cryptοcᥙrrᥱncy ѕсaⅿ iѕ oⲣеratеⅾ by Аndrеw Ꮮеe ﹙ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6﹚, thе frɑuԁstеr in chief ɑt Pri⋁аte Internet Aⅽcеѕs ᴡһich now οwᥒs Frᥱеᥒoԁe
<mou> ᖴreеᥒഠԁе is regіsterᥱd aѕ a "prіvatᥱ ϲοⅿpaᥒỿ ⅼimitеԁ by ɡuаrɑnteе withоᥙt sһare cɑpitɑⅼ＂ pᥱrformіᥒg "аϲtivitіes of оtһer ⅿeⅿbеrsһip orɡɑᥒisations ᥒot ᥱⅼsᥱᴡһеrᥱ cⅼaѕsifiᥱⅾ＂， witһ Ꮯhrⅰѕtel ɑnd Aᥒԁreᴡ Ⅼee （PIΑ's fоunder) ɑs ഠffiсers‚ аᥒd Αnԁrew Lеe hɑviᥒg the mɑjοrіty ⲟf ∨οting riɡhts
<mou> Evеᥒ сhriѕtеl, the freеᥒоdе hеаd of staff iѕ аcti⋁ely рedԁⅼinɡ thiѕ ѕcаm һttⲣs:᜵/tᴡittеr．cⲟm∕christeⅼ/stɑt∪ѕ⁄10ᒿ5089889090654208
<mou> Doᥒ't supрⲟrt frеeᥒoⅾᥱ ɑᥒⅾ theіr IϹO scam, ѕᴡіtϲh tഠ a ᥒеtᴡork tһat hɑѕnʹt bееn ⅽo－oрteⅾ by cοrроrate іnterеѕtѕ． OᖴTC ഠr efᥒet ⅿіght be a gooԁ ⅽhoiϲᥱ. Pеrhɑрs ᥱ⋁en httpѕ:∕／ⅿatrіx.οrɡ/
<crispybacon_> Reaⅾ wһɑt ΙᏒϹ iᥒᴠеstⅰgatiⅴᥱ joᥙrnaⅼists hаᴠᥱ uᥒcoverеd οᥒ the freenodе pеԁoрhiⅼia ѕϲanԁal һttps:／/еᥒcyϲlⲟⲣediаԁrɑmatіca.rs/ᖴrᥱᥱnoԁegаtᥱ
<crispybacon_> A fаѕсinɑtinɡ blog whеrе freеᥒοdᥱ staff ⅿеmbеr Ꮇɑtthew mѕt Ꭲro∪t rесouᥒts һⅰs eⲭрerіeᥒϲеs of ᥱyᥱ-rapinɡ younɡ сhilⅾren https⠆//ΜattSᎢrout.ⅽom/
<crispybacon_> Ι thⲟuɡht you ɡuys ⅿight bе interеsteԁ in tһis blog bу frеenodе staff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Ⲃrуan kloеri Oѕtergaard httpѕ://bryɑᥒosterɡaаrԁ.ⅽom／
<crispybacon_> Ꮤitһ оur ІᎡᏟ ad serviсe yo∪ can reaϲһ a gⅼobɑl ɑ∪ԁieᥒcе ഠf entrеpreᥒᥱurѕ anԁ fᥱntɑᥒyl aԁdictѕ ᴡith еxtraordіnɑrỿ enɡageⅿеnt rates！ httⲣs:/⧸wⅰlⅼⅰɑⅿⲣitcഠck․cⲟⅿ/
<crispybacon_> Αftеr tһe ɑcq∪iѕⅰtіοᥒ bỿ Prⅰvаte Ⅰntᥱrnеt Accᥱss, Freenode іs noᴡ beinɡ uѕeⅾ tо pusһ ІCO ѕcɑms һttрs:/∕wᴡw．coіᥒⅾеsk.cоm᜵һanԁѕhake-revealᥱd－ⅴcѕ˗baсk-рlɑn−to-gіvᥱ−awaу－100-ⅿіllіоn-in-cryрto/
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-25
<charettes19> Αfter the aсquⅰѕition by Prіvate Ⅰntᥱrnеt Acϲeѕs, Freеnοԁе iѕ noᴡ beinɡ useԁ to рush ΙCO scams һttpѕ://www.coindeѕk.ⅽoⅿ⁄һаndѕhake−rеveɑlᥱԁ-ⅴϲѕ˗back-рⅼɑn˗to-ɡⅰvе-аᴡаỿ-100－milliоn-in-cryptο⁄
<charettes19> "Alⅼ tolԁ‚ Hanⅾshаke aiⅿѕ to gi∨ᥱ $ᒿ50 wⲟrtһ of іtѕ tоkеns tⲟ ＊еɑch* uѕer of tһе ᴡеbsiteѕ thᥱ ⅽоmpanу hɑѕ ⲣartᥒerѕhips ᴡith – ԌіtΗub, the PᒿP Fо∪ᥒⅾatіοn ɑnⅾ ＊ᖴRᎬENⲞDΕ＊, а ⅽhat chaᥒnel for peer-tο-peᥱr prⲟjects․ Αs suсһ, ԁeveⅼoрers who hаve еxiѕtіᥒg acϲo∪ᥒtѕ on eɑсh couⅼⅾ rеc
<charettes19> ＄750 worth of Нandsһake tokens.＂
<charettes19> Ꮋɑndshаkе ⅽryрtoсurrenсy ѕсɑⅿ iѕ oⲣeratеⅾ bу Ꭺnⅾrew Lеe (27Ꮾ-88˗0536), tһe frɑᥙdster in chiеf аt Privɑte Interᥒеt Accеss whⅰⅽһ nⲟᴡ owns ᖴrᥱᥱnoԁᥱ
<charettes19> Frᥱеᥒoԁe іs reɡіstereԁ as a ＂prіᴠаte compаᥒy ⅼⅰmiteԁ bу ɡuɑrаntеᥱ ᴡitһⲟ∪t ѕһаre caріtal" рerfⲟrminɡ "aсtі∨itieѕ ⲟf othᥱr mᥱmbᥱrshір orɡɑnisatiⲟᥒѕ ᥒοt elѕewһere ϲlɑѕsіfieⅾ"ᛧ witһ Cһristel ɑnԁ Αnԁrᥱw Lee ﹙ΡIΑ's fouᥒԁer) aѕ ⲟffіcеrsᛧ anԁ Ꭺndreᴡ Lеe having tһе maϳοrity оf vഠ
<shbrngdo14> Aftᥱr tһe aⅽquⅰѕⅰtⅰoᥒ by Priᴠatᥱ Iᥒternet Aϲcᥱsѕ, ᖴrеenоdᥱ iѕ ᥒoᴡ bᥱіnɡ ᥙѕeⅾ tо push ΙCO ѕϲаⅿѕ һttps:⧸／ᴡᴡw.ⅽഠindeѕk․com/haᥒdsһаkᥱ╴rеⅴeɑlеd－⋁ⅽѕ-back-pⅼan－to-ɡiⅴe﹣аwɑy-100-miⅼlion-iᥒ-ϲrypto/
<shbrngdo14> "Alⅼ told, Ꮋaᥒԁsһakᥱ ɑіⅿѕ tο ɡive $ᒿ50 worth of іts tоkens tο *eаϲһ* user ⲟf the wеbsitеs the ϲoⅿⲣɑny has рartnᥱrsһipѕ ᴡіth – ᏀⅰtHub, ...
<shbrngdo14> tһе P2P ᖴⲟunԁatiοn ɑᥒԁ *FREEΝODE﹡ᛧ a сhɑt ϲһanᥒeⅼ for ⲣeer−to-ⲣeer prⲟjects． Αs ѕuⅽһ， devеⅼoperѕ who һave ᥱⲭіѕtiᥒɡ aϲcounts on eaϲһ couⅼⅾ rᥱceive uр to $750 ᴡorth of Hanⅾshakе tοkеᥒs."
<shbrngdo14> ዘandshɑke cryptocurrencỿ scаm iѕ οperated bỿ Aᥒdreᴡ Leе （27Ꮾ-88－05Ʒ6), tһe frɑᥙԁstᥱr iᥒ chiеf at Ρriᴠаte Interᥒet Aⅽceѕѕ which ᥒow oᴡns Frеenoԁe
<shbrngdo14> Freеnoԁe is reɡisterеd aѕ a "рrivate ϲomраny ⅼimitеd bу guarɑntee ᴡithо∪t ѕhare ⅽaрital＂ pеrforming "actⅰ⋁іtіes of other mᥱmbеrѕhіⲣ оrganisatіοns ᥒⲟt elѕᥱwhᥱre classіfieⅾ"ᛧ ᴡⅰtһ Ϲhriѕtеl ɑᥒԁ Αndrᥱw Lee （ΡIА's fo∪nder﹚ as offiсеrs, aᥒԁ Andreᴡ Leᥱ hɑⅴіnɡ the majority οf votiᥒg rights
<Drawde15> After tһe acquiѕitⅰon by Prⅰ∨ɑte Ιᥒtᥱrnet Acⅽeѕs, Frᥱеnoԁe iѕ ᥒοw bеіng ∪ѕᥱd to рᥙsh ICⲞ scaⅿs httрs:／/www.сoinⅾeѕk．cоⅿ⁄handshɑke－revеаled-vcѕ-baϲk⎼pⅼаn╴to-ɡivе﹣aᴡaу-100-miⅼⅼioᥒ-iᥒ-crуptο/
<Drawde15> ＂Аⅼⅼ tolԁ‚ Haᥒdshɑke ɑimѕ to gіve $250 wortһ of itѕ tokеᥒs to ⋆eɑch* uѕеr οf the webѕіtеs thе coⅿраnу һaѕ pɑrtnеrshiⲣs wⅰth – ᏀіtHᥙb, tһe PᒿP Founԁatiοᥒ ɑnԁ ⋆FᖇEЕⲚОDE*ᛧ а chat ϲhаnnеl for peеr-to-pеer proјeϲts. Аs ѕuch, ...
<Drawde15> dᥱᴠeloperѕ who hɑve existing ɑϲϲഠuᥒts on eaⅽһ coulԁ rеϲᥱi∨е ᥙр to $750 ᴡorth οf Ⲏaᥒdsһake tഠkᥱns.＂
<Drawde15> Hаᥒdshаkᥱ ⅽryptⲟсurreᥒϲy sϲаm is operateⅾ bу Andreᴡ Ꮮeе （276-88-053Ꮾ）， thᥱ frаuԁѕter in chiᥱf at Prіvate Internеt Accesѕ wһich ᥒoᴡ oᴡᥒs Freeᥒode
<Drawde15> Freeᥒode is regіstеreԁ aѕ a ＂рrivɑte coⅿрɑᥒy limitеd bу ɡuarɑnteᥱ withⲟut share сɑрⅰtal" ⲣerfഠrminɡ "ɑctivitieѕ of otһer ⅿembеrѕһip organisationѕ ᥒot еⅼѕeᴡhеre сlɑssіfіeԁ", wіth Chrⅰstel ɑnԁ Аᥒdrew Lee (ΡΙΑ'ѕ founder) ɑs ⲟffiϲers， aᥒd Andrew Lеᥱ havіng tһe majorⅰty of vоtinɡ riɡhts
<TMan45911> After the аϲqᥙіѕitіon by Privatе Iᥒternet Access, Freenoⅾe ⅰs ᥒoᴡ bᥱing usеԁ tο p∪sh ICΟ sсams httрѕ:⁄／ᴡᴡw．coіᥒdesk.соm/һandshɑkᥱ-reveaⅼed-ᴠϲѕ-baϲk-рⅼaᥒ-to-gi∨e-awɑy-100－ⅿiⅼⅼⅰⲟn-in-cryⲣto/
<TMan45911> ＂All toⅼⅾᛧ Handѕhake aⅰⅿs tо giⅴe ＄250 ᴡortһ of іtѕ tഠkᥱnѕ tⲟ ＊еach* usᥱr of thе webѕitᥱs tһe company һаs рartᥒerѕhірѕ with – GіtH∪b, the P2P Fⲟuᥒdatⅰoᥒ and ＊ᖴRᎬENОDE*, ...
<TMan45911> a chаt ϲhannеⅼ for рᥱer-tо-pᥱer projects． As ѕuϲhˏ ԁᥱvelοрers whഠ havе exіstⅰnɡ acсouᥒts on eаcһ ϲoᥙld receivᥱ ᥙp to $750 ᴡorth оf Hɑnԁѕhake tοkenѕ．"
<TMan45911> ዘandshakе crỿⲣtоcurrᥱᥒϲy sϲɑⅿ iѕ οperated by Anⅾrᥱᴡ Lee (ᒿ76﹣88﹣0536), the fraudster in ϲhiеf at Prіvɑte Ⅰᥒtеrᥒet Accesѕ whіch nοw ⲟwᥒs ᖴrеenode
<TMan45911> ᖴreᥱᥒodе ⅰs reɡiѕtered aѕ a "prⅰᴠɑte comⲣɑny limⅰtеd by ɡuɑranteе without share capⅰtal" pеrfⲟrmⅰng "actіvitieѕ ഠf ⲟtһer meⅿbеrship orɡaᥒіѕations ᥒഠt еlѕеᴡhere classifіеd＂, ᴡith Christеⅼ and Αndrew Lᥱe (PIAʹs foundеr） as offіcerѕ, ɑᥒd Аndreᴡ Leᥱ hɑⅴⅰng the maјority ⲟf ᴠഠtⅰng rіghtѕ
<TMan45911> Ⅾonʹt ѕuрport freenode ɑnⅾ tһеir ⅠCⲞ sϲаmˏ ѕwitⅽh tо ɑ ᥒetwork tһаt haѕn't beеn co-ⲟpted by corроrate intеrеѕts. OFTC оr efnet mⅰɡht be a gooԁ chⲟⅰcе． Perһaps even һttpѕ։/᜵matrⅰx.org/
<triskel6> Aftеr the aϲquisitioᥒ bу Priⅴate Interᥒᥱt Aϲcess, Frеeᥒode іѕ nഠᴡ bеinɡ used to рush IСО scamѕ һttpѕ︓//wᴡᴡ.coіnԁesk․com/handshаke-rᥱvealeⅾ−ᴠϲѕ-baϲk-рⅼan-to-give−awɑy-100-miⅼlion-in╴crуpto⧸
<triskel6> "Ꭺⅼⅼ tolⅾ, Hаndsһɑke aiⅿѕ tഠ ɡiⅴе $250 wоrth of itѕ tokᥱnѕ tⲟ *ᥱɑⅽh* ᥙser ഠf the ᴡebѕites thᥱ comрaᥒy һas pɑrtnerѕhiрѕ ᴡith – GitHᥙb, thе Ρ2P ᖴouᥒԁatіon aᥒd ﹡ᖴREENOᎠE*, ...
<triskel6> ɑ cһat ⅽhaᥒnᥱl fⲟr рeer﹣tⲟ-реer projectѕ． As s∪chᛧ dᥱⅴеloperѕ who һave ᥱⅹistіng ɑсcounts oᥒ eaϲh сo∪ⅼd reсеive ∪p tо ＄750 ᴡortһ ഠf Handshаkе tоkеnѕ．＂
<triskel6> ᕼanԁѕhɑke сrуptⲟⅽ∪rrency ѕcam is ⲟрerated by Andrew Leᥱ (276−88⎼05ℨ6), tһe fraᥙdѕtеr iᥒ cһief at Prіⅴаtᥱ Ιnternᥱt Acсeѕs whіch ᥒoᴡ oᴡns Frᥱеnoԁe
<triskel6> ᖴrеeᥒοⅾe іѕ regіstеreⅾ аs a "privаte comрɑny liⅿited by ɡuaranteе ᴡithഠut share сapital＂ perforⅿіnɡ "ɑctivіties of οther ⅿeⅿberѕhiⲣ orɡaᥒisatiⲟns not еlsewhᥱre сlɑѕsifieԁ＂, wіth Chrіstᥱl and Anԁrew ᒪee (PIΑʹs founԁer） ɑѕ оfficers, aᥒⅾ Ꭺndreᴡ Lее һɑ∨ⅰng thе majorіty оf vⲟtⅰᥒg riɡhts
<drsn0w7> ＂All told‚ ዘɑᥒdshаkᥱ ɑiⅿs to gⅰvᥱ $250 worth of its tഠkeᥒѕ to *ᥱach＊ user ഠf thᥱ websⅰteѕ the coⅿⲣanу haѕ partnᥱrships witһ – ԌitHub， tһe PᒿP ᖴoᥙndatiοn and *FRΕENODЕ*, ...
<drsn0w7> a ϲһat ⅽһaᥒnel for peеr－to−реer рrοϳeϲts． Aѕ such, dеveⅼopers wһo hɑ∨e ᥱxіѕtіnɡ аϲcountѕ oᥒ eɑcһ ϲoᥙld rеceⅰvᥱ uⲣ to $750 ᴡοrth of Hɑᥒdshake tоkᥱᥒs․＂
<drsn0w7> ᖴreenоdе iѕ regⅰstᥱred as а "privɑtе ⅽⲟⅿрɑnу ⅼіmⅰtᥱd by guarаᥒtee ᴡithoᥙt ѕһɑrе сɑpital" perforⅿiᥒg "actⅰᴠіties of οtһer ⅿeⅿbersһip orɡɑᥒіѕаtions not eⅼѕewhere сⅼɑssifiеd＂, with Ⅽһrⅰstᥱⅼ аnԁ Aᥒdrew Lᥱᥱ ﹙PIΑ's fouᥒⅾer﹚ as οffⅰcerѕ‚ and Andrew Lee hɑving the ⅿajⲟrity οf voting riɡһtѕ
<hourensou21> ＂Aⅼl toⅼd, Haᥒԁshakе aimѕ tഠ gіve $250 wഠrtһ of ⅰtѕ tokeᥒѕ to *eɑⅽһ* usᥱr of the ᴡebsitᥱs tһe coⅿрɑny has partᥒеrshіps wіth – ԌitHubˏ the Р2P ᖴouᥒdation anⅾ *FRᎬΕΝOᗪΕ*, ...
<hourensou21> a cһɑt cһannel for peеr－tഠ−peᥱr proϳeϲtѕ. Aѕ ѕuсһ, devеⅼoрerѕ who havе existⅰnɡ ɑccоunts on eɑϲh couⅼd recеiⅴe up to $750 wⲟrth of Ηanԁshake tοkеnѕ."
<elisiano> ＂Aⅼl toⅼd, Ⲏandsһake аims tο gі⋁e $250 ᴡοrth of іts tokenѕ tഠ *ᥱach﹡ usᥱr of tһᥱ ᴡᥱbsiteѕ tһе ϲοⅿpany has partᥒershⅰps wіth – ԌⅰtHub‚ tһe PᒿᏢ ᖴοundatiⲟᥒ and ＊FᖇEENOᗪE*, ...
<elisiano> ɑ chat ϲһɑnᥒel fоr рeᥱr-to－ⲣeer proϳᥱϲts․ Ꭺs s∪ϲһ, ⅾᥱvelοpеrs wһo һave eⲭіstіng ɑϲcouᥒts оᥒ еаcһ cഠᥙlԁ recᥱⅰⅴe uр to $750 worth of Ⲏаᥒԁsһɑkе tഠkens．"
<LemWork17> "Alⅼ tⲟlԁ, Ⲏaᥒԁsһakе aimѕ tഠ ɡivе ＄250 ᴡοrth of іts tokenѕ tο *eаϲһ＊ ᥙser οf tһe websitеs tһe company һɑѕ pаrtᥒerships with – GіtHᥙb, thе P2Ꮲ ᖴoundаtⅰoᥒ ɑnd *FRΕEΝOᎠΕ*, ...
<LemWork17> а chat ϲhaᥒnеl for ⲣeer˗tഠ-peеr projeϲtѕ․ Ꭺs sucһ, ԁᥱⅴeⅼоpеrѕ ᴡho haᴠe exіѕtіᥒg aсcⲟunts oᥒ eаch cοuld rеⅽeivе ᥙр to $750 ᴡⲟrtһ of ዘaᥒⅾѕһakе tοkens．＂
<saapa> ＂Αll toldᛧ Haᥒdѕһake ɑims to gі⋁e $ᒿ50 ᴡorth оf its tokenѕ tഠ *ᥱach＊ uѕеr of tһe websіtеѕ the cⲟmpaᥒy hаs рɑrtnerѕhiⲣs wіth – GitHᥙb, tһе PᒿᏢ ᖴοundatiοn ɑᥒd ＊ᖴREENΟᗪE﹡, a ϲһat chaᥒᥒel for peеr╴tο-peеr projᥱcts. ...
<saapa> Аѕ suchᛧ deⅴеⅼοpers wһഠ haⅴᥱ ᥱхiѕtiᥒɡ acсoᥙᥒtѕ on eаϲh couⅼⅾ recеi∨е uр to $750 worth οf Ꮋandsһakе tⲟkenѕ．＂
<tobmaster> ＂Aⅼl tоⅼԁ, Hanⅾsһɑke аⅰⅿѕ to gi∨ᥱ ﹩250 ᴡorth of іtѕ tokenѕ to *eaϲh* ∪sᥱr of tһe websіtеѕ the companу hɑs рartnerѕһiрs wіtһ – GitНubᛧ tһe Ⲣ2P Fο∪ᥒdаtiοᥒ аnԁ ⋆FREᎬΝOⅮE*, ɑ ϲһat сhɑnnеl for peеr－tο﹣pеer prоjects． As suϲһ, ...
<ephemer0l6> a chаt cһɑᥒᥒеl for ⲣeer-to－ⲣeᥱr projеϲts. As sucһ， ԁеvеloⲣers ᴡho hɑvе еxіsting acϲounts on еach coulԁ recеive up tഠ ﹩750 wоrth ⲟf ዘaᥒԁѕhаke tоkеᥒs."
<plow23> 1ƒ¤
<plow23> h
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-26
<kefin> kû1ÖNPir*E´&qj$c%«³u¹•7Á]ª¶†F®¬‚´üÑÊ`/XAE”7Fò»
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-27
<Raptors25> a friend ordered them for his vape and ordered too many, didnt really look at them until now
<Raptors25> .. which should not happen. It should keep my sessions alive. It's the reason you use tmux.
<Raptors25> i offer 5 xmr for doxing garyzeasshole's continent
<Raptors25> ?numbuilds=X
<Raptors25> Berzerker: I was talking in terms of cpu GPU, ram, etc aren't apple specific, but the SMC and other things are apple designed
<v1k0d3n28> Alhamdulillah!
<v1k0d3n28> you just like the wet girls from aalborg ...
<v1k0d3n28> oh hell ya
<v1k0d3n28> Pull up a player that does that, and screen-capture it
<v1k0d3n28> This may seem like a dumb question, but why are there so many CVS's?
<jl-1> Doct: if you write "foo" (other than as an initialiser) then the compiler creates an anonymous char NONAME[4] and then evaluates it and comes up with with a char* expression
<jl-1> quiltbitch: that makes a big difference
<jl-1> none of the op names look like it ...:P
<jl-1> You had integrated 3d graphics, a usable media platform, a decent file manager that did double duty as a shitty web browser
<jl-1> yes of coarse
<Prira_3> i mean, it's still technically accessing a volatile object through a non-volatile lvalue, is it not?
<Prira_3> that could be USB-C, but it could also be an upgraded Lightning (there is form for iPad supporting a fancier version of a Lightning dongle - the SD card reader being the only USB 3.0 lightning accessory), or it could be an updated AirPlay
<Prira_3> Yes but I don't see how it's relevant to me
<Prira_3> I am not sure how integration by parts helps with eˣ
<Prira_3> it's a bit of a pity it's like that, cos while(!feof   is quite intuitive
<FruitieX12> Nope. In Latin, looks like, the word is "violentia", and we just optioned it.
<FruitieX12> im am getting an error with "find" .... find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} ; returns that "find: missing an agument to -exec"
<FruitieX12> meh not a fan of that editor either
<FruitieX12> sed -n '666p;777{p;q}'
<FruitieX12> more accurately, the default try_files tries directory indexes and if one is found the try_files redirects
<Ettercap23> i was hoping there would be some news about the mini
<Ettercap23> (because y'know OpenSSL or w/e it's usually bad with that stuff)
<Ettercap23> I can't help you more
<Ettercap23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJDI3ZRfjSc
<Ettercap23> one good
<holtmann14> kmc: my costs so far are about $400
<holtmann14> cout is one of those things
<holtmann14> threenuc: That's sound advice for beginners if you are not aware of what you are doing
<holtmann14> They only get to use 19" monitors
<holtmann14> mqsf - read the doc, the escape from terminal is something else
<RustyJ1> good comparison ^
<RustyJ1> rio: I just need to establish that one of them is transcendental which would make the whole expression transcendental.
<RustyJ1> tomreyn: Took it a minute but at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9gCsVDK67v/
<RustyJ1> hahainternet: at least 100mV of noise on the input, output, or supply rail
<RustyJ1> is there any special character in a password
<anzuof0> but what you're looking for isn't how git works.  part of what makes git understandable is that the commands generally only affect the branch that you're on
<anzuof0> so you can't really pass them around
<anzuof0> .tell asymptotically you will go blind!
<anzuof0> For example, I could find it insulting that you talk to me.
<anzuof0> rootweiler: can we help you with something?
<anexit4> lists have faster directed access, as opposed to arrays which have faster random access.
<anexit4> lotuspsychje, EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QqmGzx84jR/
<anexit4> I am using my blog to tweet/reply/like (sometimes) with #indieweb plugins & don’t always get it right;-) see status page blog for examples &… http://johnjohnston.info/blog/i-am-using-my-blog-to-tweet/ (http://twtr.io/1hoZn1z1dVM)
<anexit4> I typically play Spotify through the Echo
<anexit4> I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://docbook.org/xml/5.0/rng/docbook.rng
<Tzhx8> the char overload doesnt care about the hex io state
<Tzhx8> the_document: stuff such as?..
<Tzhx8> actually, do you even need buf at all?
<Tzhx8> fromBeyond:  do it explicitly
<Tzhx8> dpranke: Hey, I added configs for a safestack bot last week but the dashboard says 'cannot find builder' at https://ci.chromium.org/buildbot/chromium.clang/SafeStack%20Linux%20ToT/
<pavementape> Woo
<pavementape> 「Intel Publishes Microcode Security Patches, No Benchmarking Or Comparison Allowed! – Bruce Perens」
<pavementape> bleb: Not always true. Pre-OSX Mac OS didn't have anything even vaguely resembling a CLI shell, or even a kernel for that matter.
<pavementape> the ints are int8_t type
<pavementape> hmm, just setting default-sample-channels  to 8 might do it too
<samuelkf27> khotkeys wondow property detection failed for me for months, today I find it suddenly works again. An hour ago I clicked a video play gadget in https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moving-Head-LED-Wash-Stage-Lighting-7x18W-RGBWA-UV-6in1-Professional-DMX512-For-Disco-DJ-Music/32881217477.html. It says "no matching format found" OWTTE so I went RMB "open with..." VLC. VLC started playing a TEN MINUTES after I chosen this from the RMB context menu
<samuelkf27> I mean, I see around 15 gnome-shell process
<samuelkf27> Plauen? guessing thats on the country side?
<samuelkf27> :'c
<samuelkf27> veek, what distro are you on?
<sa-ghosts20> http://www.arris.com/products/touchstone-cm8200-cable-modem/
<sa-ghosts20> They should
<sa-ghosts20> then comes this part : https://paste.gnome.org/pau1a1bwr which leads to this : https://paste.gnome.org/pxcnhylxa
<sa-ghosts20> And they have plenty of them.
<sa-ghosts20> anyway, not to worry, 184 is more than enough for what I need, I was just curious
<Mir4g3> uh yeah, problem is, the left considers anyone to be "far-right"
<Mir4g3> whats the "run" command called in start menu above "logout"?
<Mir4g3> FLAVLA FLA
<Mir4g3> I can understand why adolescents would like it, but other than that...
<Mir4g3> nobody has any ideas how to add colours to the input bar items?  I tried using IRC colours.  should i try using bash colour codes?
<mangavalk21> uh, I don't think we resolve table names during validation of a plpgsql function..
<mangavalk21> 「/biz/ - Bitcoin price in Iran: $25000 Ethereum price in Ir - Business & Finance - 4chan」
<mangavalk21> KungFoo: it doesn't appear that anyone has tried to answer you yet
<mangavalk21> blair__: Sorry, that got truncated. Here it is: https://lpaste.net/3475061711390638080
<mangavalk21>                    with actual type ‘(forall c. a0 ~ b0 => c) -> a0 -> b0’
<Jybz16> zumba_addict: if that fixes it that means i get some of your paycheck right
<Jybz16> You could just ask/state your business, Zexaron, "hello" is just extra noise with thousands of nicks in the channel.  Sure, you can use any checksum program like that, more or less.
<Jybz16> the tires are iptables, checkpoint is the car
<Jybz16> But I keep getting yelled at for these conversations so I'm going to stop contributing even though it's enjoyable.
<Jybz16> Ok, looks like I will have to make some weird magic to make vim diff.exe to run under powershell
<lm-1> A11 bionic he just said
<lm-1> It's abundantly clear here that I have stated FTDI FT232RL and ICSP many times and these have NEVER been interchanged.  I KNOW THE DIFFERENCE
<lm-1> Hi there... I'm on 18.04 and I find myself switching to the vterm when pressing alt+f2... is this a bug? in the past, one needed to press ctrl+alt+f2, which is the behavior I'd like to get back
<lm-1> It’s pretty much garbage now
<lm-1> anybody who can help me with "writting more data then expected " when i use do-release-upgrade
<davidcalle> Next level markov chain-ish spam right there ^
<Cisien> After a couple of years of working as a machinist.
<Cisien> ye, and economies of scale...who has the competetive advantages
<Cisien> StarlightGleam: i think you're better off going back to the original
<Cisien> what's the point saying then that men and male have, you should say people or humans
<Cisien> K.N. King, C Programming: A Modern Approach
<th_10> well, a bunch of 'clarify precedence' messages
<th_10> so little mor than full reatrd
<th_10> Hmmm Raytheon RC4136
<th_10> i wonder what sort of fun stuff phessler@ has run into when running bsd.network
<th_10> beeman: can you paste the output of, ps -q $(pgrep firefox) aux
<Dudde0> you can also mitigate replay attacks by making them include a roughly accurate timestamp in the message
<Dudde0> https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/devel@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/7HN72XRG2NU7Y4PZS4O2W3AWPXETQDFQ/
<Dudde0> You've lost me :-D
<Dudde0> merlincorey: my manpage doesnt mention POSIX for fileno
<Dudde0> Can anyone help with ubuntu core on ESXi?
<Skywing1> but when i try and play a sound from my python program
<Skywing1> rien_: So just making an Int out of Maybe Int is no problem.
<Skywing1> ill give it another go tomorrow
<Skywing1> and Hello World
<Skywing1> rfleming: I can ping 172.20.0.1, so there's a chance that it's a working dns server
<afox7> oh nice thanks
<afox7> Do any of you guys do stuff for fun?
<afox7> someone was asking before about a difference between the bah and zsh shell
<afox7> looks like the fellow got a replacement medal afterall
<afox7> Not by enough to really matter
<gparent3> is there an app to relay a video stream? taking a rtsp:// video and provide http:// service with the video for multiple clients.
<gparent3> Hi, I am looking for some help with PAM rules. I have a bunch of LDAP accounts using sssd and a couple of local accounts configured. My current configuration (also the default debian auto-generated configuration) http://termbin.com/unv5 results in a whole bunch of authentication failure messages when LDAP users don't pass the first pam_unix.so line. I can switch it around but then local account logins give
<gparent3> and I asked him a dumb question! but he very quickly responded with the answer to my question!
<gparent3> I actually know people that do plan on being jerks, they're called trolls
<gparent3> dotch:  So I guess the easiest way to try to help you is to go to the root.  Have you got the build working with the stock stuff?  What did you add to the stock stuff that requires inttypes.h?
<hexoroid> Who's son?
<hexoroid> nah*
<hexoroid> but i assume linux
<hexoroid> i do have a older laptop running it
<raytiley_> the gpu can handle lubuntu 18.04
<raytiley_> I've read 3 or 4 books.
<raytiley_> *peak brightness and color
<daz-> I miss the stickers mostly from that era.
<daz-> I understand how this checksum acid test works to compare the checksum numbers, but I'm not sure how  to copy the second checksum number to the original path
<daz-> https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-unveil/mgp00015.html              So, has unveil() has been created by OpenBSD community?
<Sinny> uh, usually not a lot of hair?
<Sinny> and combinations of those
<Sinny> it's not an ide
<Sinny> Scorpion2185:  error 2 means that a file is missing, refer to those who provided you incomplete instructions
<burncycle> This is what I personally use: https://ccx.te2000.cz/bzr/dotfiles-zsh/raw/zsh-functions/site_zshrc_10_features
<burncycle> for example, irccloud is pretty much slack now
<burncycle> but still factful somehow
<burncycle> the git-branch manpage is available at https://gitirc.eu/git-branch.html
<atomicman> johto: an empty column thats set at NOT NULL
<atomicman> so I'm paying MORE money, and seeing MORE ads, seems like a waste
<atomicman> hardware is done, arduino software is done... why do I feel like crying?
<toothstone11> vodkode: but even homeless people have mobile phones these days :P
<toothstone11> but thats just an impression based on never wining lol
<toothstone11> i didnt forget the io shield this time
<toothstone11> piece of s**t
<potatonomicon18> :-C
<potatonomicon18> apparently "Most display managers source /etc/xprofile, ~/.xprofile and /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/."
<potatonomicon18> http://s25878.pcdn.co/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/1qWXgzvB-gik0o8gDlqs5Cg.jpeg
<pyvpx14> monitors both yer heart and the earth
<pyvpx14> i mean, they don't exist in an ambient space of some fixed dimension
<pyvpx14> tax paying will ruin math
<mohan43u21> that or the standard imac pro
<mohan43u21> can't find it now
<mohan43u21> fully redundant
<hadret8> tyres !
<hadret8> >buying ssh bruters
<hadret8> see whenever you start getting into & and * it turns to shit :/
<imouto19> I'm triggered over her
<imouto19> lotuspsychje, So you are advising I install an older version?
<imouto19> so shellcheck could check it
<imouto19> the problem with that is I have those annoying symbols that I haven't learned how to deal with
<milobit27> nothing's impossible CHarlie
<milobit27> lemme try adding to LD_LIBRARY_PATH instead...
<milobit27> been using the same tip for 2+ years and never need it, it just wipes clean on the sponge, and i re-tin it immediately
<milobit27> I have no idea how my brain works. Don't know if my eyes are looking for the shapes of words/parentheses/quotes. By my _feeling_ is that I'm looking for colours too
<another_clue13> dagmar rsync? scp?
<another_clue13> thanks for your help guys.
<another_clue13> dedze: o/
<another_clue13> Nothing like a router with a temp of 93C
<another_clue13> nor do i think you can export it easily
<another_clue13> Well it's not the appearance I'm worried about.  My friend has a workshop that's already a complete tip. He's disabled and very clumsy, if half the circuit were to be exposed it would be damaged probably with a few hours of use or him being near the thing.
<xyz7> not show anything
<xyz7> ghci can load from the internet o_O
<xyz7> what are some good projects to read if you want to see how somewhat large C projects are organized? i mean something such as an application, rather than e.g. an operating system
<xyz7> as with australia
<xyz7> oh ^n
<dandon13> hi guys could you tell me if this part is correct where C is INFINITE? https://i.imgur.com/ZwThGF2.png
<dandon13> vmt: no seriously what's pointer arithmetic?
<dandon13> serial connections are usually bidirectional
<dandon13> so the phone would have to do all the routing itself, under its own address
<dandon13> when I dont have a flathead screwdriver handy
<HYP3RBOR3A> johntramp: I have used this a lot not to damage larger parts, and it's not yet failed me.
<HYP3RBOR3A> talx:  if you mount something over a directory that is in use, it can lead to weird issues
<HYP3RBOR3A> Skaface82: NZ
<mmint9> see ffbuild/config.log
<mmint9> https://lichess.org/6dGuI7jx
<mmint9> nitrix, how would you know when to free something shared between threads like an MVar?
<mmint9> f represents a type which has a Functor instance. here that functor is ((->) e), which is to say it is a function that takes a parameter (the result is not specified here, Functor "owns" it)
<mmint9> the integral of that is - x^-4 / 4 but then I have to put in the bounds
<mmint9> are people using it?
<Vigdis17> sec = 1/cos
<Vigdis17> would you know? is this typical practice?
<Vigdis17> or rather partition
<Vigdis17> nicki minaj?
<Vigdis17> ICU, which newer versions of PG support, attempts to get around that issue.
<hoylemd1> FortKnight:https://pastebin.com/k8CRVJB8
<hoylemd1> mmmm, candy  😋
<hoylemd1> an allen key almost got me blind by projectiling out of the socket when tightening a screw.  Luckily the blind spot went away a couple days later
<hoylemd1> er, isn't fd00::/8 the entirety of fd00:: to fdff:ffff:fff[...] ?
<hoylemd1> sounds fine by me
<hoylemd1> whoever: It's mega easy to cut down a script in your head, and fix the problem; or to focus on a part of a script that isn't the problem.
<\malex\26> Sounds like the elite PMS forces.
<\malex\26> combined with version control and dependency management, i really do change bajillion of small files
<\malex\26> There's no need for the quotes
<\malex\26> Sorry if this is the wrong place, but I've got an old dumb terminal (Wyse WY-60) I'm trying to get connected via a USB FTDI serial adapter to my linux box using getty. I know the adapter CAN work, because I've been able to send and receive text via a macos host of all things, but in linux I can't figure out how to get it to do anything other than send garbled symbols and beep. I've tried every combination of parit
<\malex\26> ofstream::write? :)
<^|SnIpeR|^> probably some legacy thing
<^|SnIpeR|^> let me guess, the variables for the apps overlap too right?
<^|SnIpeR|^> Ceilometer throwing 403 forbidden on ceilometer-upgrade
<^|SnIpeR|^> Hello.  Is it possible to modify buffer so that it's not recorded in the undo history?
<^|SnIpeR|^> everything in rotation at present appears to be working
<Crazy_Hopper20> if you think you have enough, you need more.
<Crazy_Hopper20> hi, I'm saving a value and immediately afterwards reading it
<Crazy_Hopper20> asheshambasta: runParser is slightly clearer about that
<chihhsin24> can only buy kyc'ed from binance?
<chihhsin24> PPAs are another bad one
<chihhsin24> Corvus`, crafts projects
<chrisml21> It's not a highlight. Not per se.
<chrisml21> # IFS=$'\n' read -d "" -a ArrayVar < <(printf 'a\nb\n\nd'); declare -p ArrayVar
<chrisml21> because apart from having the OS kill the thread you have little chance to stop a thread that is designed to be notified to stop
<chrisml21> the beach? that's where skin cancer lives.
<Guest39761> ioria, mm; or something to pass along to the kernel on boot, thinkpad specific
<Guest39761> poison is expensive bullet to the head is cheap and effective
<Guest39761> But that doesn't mean the same thing
<Guest39761> $50, which is less than aliexpress wanted
<Guest39761> how do I keep ssh from leaking my password's length?
<Guest39761> badboyjer, what doesn't work about it?
<meshugga26> Thanks, for the tip ^)
<meshugga26> how far along wil lyou need to get.. i don't know how to answer that question
<meshugga26> you lost me at "yo"
<synthmeat17> ah okay i guess there are some nontrivial ones: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?dataset=&i=%7Ca+%2B+b+%2B+c%7C+%3D+1+%26%26+a%5E2+%2B+b%5E2+%2B+c%5E2+%3D+1
<synthmeat17> greycat: interesting, i'm a sed noob
<synthmeat17> It doesn't help, for the exact same reason you're in this pickle to begin with: that still leaves it to the compiler to choose `a`, and it has no guidance on how to do so.
<synthmeat17> you think a practically usable av1 codec exists already?
<synthmeat17> Smithx10: For uptime, I would do something like `abs(delta(mesos_master_uptime_seconds[1m]))`
<synthmeat17> bomb-on: theres a lot of trash in the genre
<bam22> parsnip As we work on our office and the push everything to our VPS
<bam22> your database can have multiple consumers
<bam22> and c is untouchable
<tirdtoon> you can't burng the bootloader over serial, you need the bootloader already in place to do serial programming
<tirdtoon> jim: put for linux?
<tirdtoon> whatever the default installation applied. (cron)
<tirdtoon> http://viper-7.com/gotolol.php
<aauren15> the preview does ls | head
<aauren15> whats that even supposed to mean
<aauren15> map perhaps?
<clarknelson27> should suffice
<clarknelson27> teriyaki boyz
<clarknelson27> uplime: so any ideas?
<BuildTheRobots17> you can also just do `:tabnew filepath/name`, then `gt`/`gT` to go back and forth between tabs
<BuildTheRobots17> PRINTF(3)     Linux Programmer's Manual     PRINTF(3)
<BuildTheRobots17> tolarz: what's the difference between functional analysis and real/complex analysis?
<BuildTheRobots17> yelhamer, a pin pulled low
<BuildTheRobots17> they'll all sound as good as you want them, but the newer codecs sound better at lower bitrates than the older ones at comprable bitrates
<Caerus22> so why is it -70? well K+'s Eeq (equilibrium potential) is -80 mV as stated, Na+ is +55 mV (notice the sign!), and Cl- is -65 mV
<Caerus22> only it was
<Caerus22> evanc: so far you haven't presented a need for 'production'
<TheKoziTwo10> my bad, i thought you were talking to mknod
<TheKoziTwo10> ehh, kinda sorta
<TheKoziTwo10> almost as old as me
<adrian______> jim: ext4
<adrian______> he probably got savings and shit
<adrian______> "Hello there."
<adrian______> davor, i was going to joke earlier that it depends on which side of the membrane you jam your meter probe =)
<adrian______> https://i.imgur.com/pE05mvp.jpg like this
<adrian______> pjones, hey, would you be willing to drop in a comment to respond to this question? https://github.com/SUSE/kiwi/issues/810#issuecomment-419834786
<zenmechanic13> IPV4 and IPV6 respectively*
<zenmechanic13> Zexaron: Yeah and the varying bootloader also have own commands
<zenmechanic13> malv, ##linux-offtopic.
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-28
<myself29> thanks i copied it
<myself29> Hi! Is this the official neovim channel?
<myself29> I don't think hilary could plan it better if she tried.  he's custom-designed for heart failure.
<jjohn22> I guess because it's only going for the index
<jjohn22> just spooked by that code injection stuff
<jjohn22> i'm listening to a few tunes on spotify that i like the most over and over again so that when my subscription ends they are part of my internal brain hums
<jjohn22> debugging async callback hell is also a pain
<jjohn22> i'd put my money on GoM refineries in the upcoming few years
<jjohn22> *implementation
<lichenx1> 12C3 = 220, presumably
<lichenx1> dentist is like blue collar job tho
<lichenx1> redeyedman: what does 'nothing' in that context mean?
<paw20> croben: did you install all pending updates, and reboot after this, yet?
<paw20> ill try a reboot then
<paw20> ipxe has its own native network drivers, so, maybe it mucks with something
<paw20> C++ is rapidly reaching an Omega Point where it contains every programming language feature that has ever existed or could possibly exist
<lukeshu20> still, what low dropout linear regulators should I try? I'll need 3v3 and 2v8
<lukeshu20> the CEO said, in programming, experience is what you need
<lukeshu20> even the eexpensive shit like sennheiser eventually break
<lukeshu20> need a fancy router to do download caching
<rawtaz10> there is a manifest of some sort in that folder
<rawtaz10> the blur between base system and packages, and apparent lack of attention towards the installer
<rawtaz10> prussian: so how was I getting 500 MB/sec with dd, or was it just cache
<ntwk15> naftilos76: in any case you can always use rm and ln -s to manually set up  whatever you want
<ntwk15> cristian_c: here's what I'm going to suggest, as I think you've been here for the past week about this problem, If the wifi card doesn't want to work, then you should consider finding a supported card that does work without issue. there are plenty out there and they don't cost a lot of money.
<ntwk15> freechoice: btw what exactly are you doing there with that dd? you were trying to assemble an array... what's with the dd?   (and no, EriC^^ meant the sync(1) command)
<ntwk15> incidentally, r0n0x
<pointfree3> er, off**
<pointfree3> gaston: Pain, how? It disconnects all the time/hard to make a connection.
<pointfree3> log?
<pointfree3> savask, I try to program something like this. I can't find the rule
<jupaname> DocScrutinizer05: sometimes it's better not to listen to certain people
<jupaname> w17t YUMI claims windows 10 is supported https://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<jupaname> phy1729: thanks! I should have looked at the manpage again after upgrading.
<jupaname> over tcp
<jupaname> right, to get contramap for "free", the only way i can imagine it working is if we had a dinatural transformation between them
<jupaname> got a webapp here that serves http://example.com/info/id.zip that runs a program to check your credentials then dynamically creates a .zip file to send you based on the id
<pizza133723> but that is super old
<pizza133723> it's because the powershell console doesn't process color codes the way one might expect it to
<pizza133723> i am already connected to nas
<pizza133723> how can i tell vim to append after current word ? ea ?
<IceNine> Command grouping. Like (), but doesn't spawn a subshell. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/CompoundCommands#Command_grouping
<IceNine> marketing learning the internetz
<IceNine> and then you can write a query that does that
<shubjero1> I've opened up all this https://www.berzerker.com/pictures/20180908-180029.png
<shubjero1> i dont know how this works, but somebody else might
<shubjero1> sud0x3: script seems froze
<shubjero1> a____ptr: Oh, nice!
<mathieui0> copypaste, this just in https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<mathieui0> I didn't check if your signs were in check in your hessian
<mathieui0> It all depends where you travel and which "milieu" you're sticking to, of course.
<mathieui0> own*
<chibill23> to instance (ShowPred a flag, Print' flag a) => Print a where
<chibill23> you can use vared if you want features from zle tho
<chibill23> d0sc: Stop. Do not use `` for a subshell.
<chibill23> such a very noob
<duckfez3> LordRyan, correct - which is why that is not what i want to run :)
<duckfez3> omr: that is not a problem, i have that all setup.  what i'm unsure of, is what files i need to copy from my desktop to my laptop and if i have to import them or if i can just replace them
<duckfez3> my grandpa would take me out to clear lots
<creadurex> I have a strict bunch of software that has to run here
<creadurex> dho: I can't see it mentioned there... It talks about how to append to the search path, but even with -I or -isystem/-iquote, it will search in /usr/include first
<creadurex> the sum from 1 (the corner) through n (the diagonal elements)
<creadurex> oh and you need lua compile with debug mode for all the testC type tests
<InfinityFye> ~0u
<InfinityFye> crazybit: I don't see how.  Linus is the boss.
<InfinityFye> openssl is expected to release a week today
<InfinityFye> jvv, I don't see anything in after/ for go files in that output
<InfinityFye> the_document: Generally a buff wheel makes things less flat. :-D
<pigeons16> Hamilton: saying what?
<pigeons16> (does "% :r" work?)
<pigeons16> however japan has a severe deflation problem
<izabera26> f(x) = 3 has f(0) = 3
<izabera26> _abc_ - I saw an article about like 15 big companies that hire without expecting degrees.
<izabera26> metabsd, dont use -t
<izabera26> gdibass: my question remains! :P
<izabera26> mplayer?
<svip23> there are go jokes?
<svip23> before class rn
<svip23> #linux-wireless <= right click choose connect
<svip23> stevendale: maybe fuchsia
<hurz> so my computer didn't restart when i was out for lunch.
<hurz> Just "getIO :: a -> ToIO a"
<hurz> Oh, and brain surgery, so you can give yourself a lobotomy afterwards to forget that cancer.
<hurz> VeryStableGenius, he's not joking. Please see the channel rules.
<BigE1> ok yeah. i couldn't think of any possible way you could ensure all fk.blahs are empty
<BigE1> so, meh
<BigE1> (a -> a) -> a
<BigE1> ah, I assumed it was part of the already present apt and apt-get functions
<BigE1>          arising from a use of ‘show_M855145754237577132914166’
<harryb> but.. it finally worked
<harryb> With handrwitten notes, I find it hard to keep them organized
<harryb> ski yeaaaaaah
<AJAr18> My car is appreciating!  It's worth more every year!
<AJAr18> https://pastebin.com/VxtJ8vU0
<AJAr18> i dont have a family
<AJAr18> i wonder who is the guest musician
<zyliwax23> ensure_resource('user', 'myuser' => { uid => '8447' }, {'ensure' => 'present'})
<zyliwax23> they'll send out a snatch squad
<zyliwax23> sometimes linux perms really mess with me even though ive been using it for a decade
<zyliwax23> I'm doing some work with several mingw- packages and would love to update Fedora without pinging each person, etc
<interval20> you could have literally followed the directions from SC2006 and come out OK?
<interval20> indigoblue: your kernel might block /dev/mem
<interval20> I suppose connecting two cr2032 in parallel is a bad idea without any way to balance them
<interval20> Fedora has a lot of Python.
<interval20> no godbolt really doesn't
<aandrew16> Viper-7: so suppose I have a 5V 2A phone charger, how do I compare the value of 5V at 2 amps to the 12V 7*Ah* battery? Does it mean the former can put out 5V 2A at any point in time?
<aandrew16> Hello, Can I have two different graphics card in my desktop, one AMD and one Nvidea? Will that cause an issue in Ubuntu?
<aandrew16> and the isp end is 2.0.0.1/30
<garthk11> but yes it's not quick
<garthk11> because thats the only way your gonna learn
<garthk11> whatever it is almost 4 I'll go see my admin
<garthk11> No wonder it gets fragmented
<ronaldlokers15> is anyone working on a relay client for iOS?
<ronaldlokers15> much more simple?
<ronaldlokers15> except the ultra rights which have laways been nazis and always will be... but it's just tiny few of whackos
<ronaldlokers15> banisterfiend: cool... I've never used that utility before. Though I still wonder if that was setup for DNSMasq as a local caching instance
<varesa1> is there a way to make a video with a looping gif and an audio file so that the gif repeats for the length of the audio?
<varesa1> on this PC
<varesa1> processors*
<varesa1> -rw------- 1 root root 2147483648 sep 20 01:53 /swapfile
<varesa1> Ubu-1604: Again, you really need to read up more about Linux
<varesa1> I wouldn't drop the --
<epscy3> error: invalid use of non-static data member 'foo<1>::value'
<epscy3> 1M vet, thats like $10 yes?
<epscy3> short is a signed integer data type, at least 16 bits wide, which must be able to represent (at least) all the numbers in the range -32767 to +32767. Its lowest value, SHRT_MIN, and highest value, SHRT_MAX, are defined in <limits.h>
<epscy3> I'm sure there are more interesting and fun channels than #freenode you can hang out, read and write in :)
<epscy3> Of ratio 1/3.
<epscy3> > foo() { for i in 1 2 3; do bar $i; done; }; bar() { for i in a b c; do print $1 $i; break 2; done; }; foo
<aairey11> merijn, WHERE foo IN (...)
<aairey11> jsv-dx, yeah the moment you put a price tag you get rid of abusers but also users
<aairey11> I did, off to create the other partitions.
<aairey11> it comes with pretty huge-bore tips
<aairey11> `pip install git+https://github.com/saltstack/salt@2018.3.3#egg=salt`?
<lbatalha18> Storing bugs?
<lbatalha18> I don't like the syntax of references in C++
<dom9622> SuperSeriousCat, oops, just saw your wait message, sorry
<dom9622>     state: present
<dom9622> what pool should i use and how to configure it?
<dom9622> or *persian rather I guess
<y2kboy2311> tsaka__: usually you'd create a lens that sets that field
<y2kboy2311> i'm braindead after being traumatized by hack :(
<y2kboy2311> autopsy, microsoft's cloud service
<y2kboy2311> i would imagine they sometimes have encoders
<y2kboy2311> well kinda because he wants to setup specific software that only seems to work correctly with microsoft sql server and windows authentication
<OliverUK1> like on a pi, or whatever
<OliverUK1> It has some nice diagrams as well
<OliverUK1> chron0 was last seen 2018-09-26 08:29:25 UTC in #monero-pools saying "why couldn't they've picked mbedtls when they were doing it fresh anyways"
<OliverUK1> @blakkheim issues in usr.sbin/makefs/ffs
<OliverUK1> Hi, I need to have a string which contains "-" in it as a variable in bash, I know it's not allowed but it's not my choice, what can I do about it? I prefer not to use regex for it
<OliverUK1> strive, I've never used one :) I have almost no info except the barest of descriptions :) (sorry about that)
<imacdonn19> theelous3, then you're in luck.  that's not possible.
<imacdonn19> > q=*; declare -A foo=([a]=alpha [b]=beta); echo $foo[(K)$q]
<imacdonn19> the unix from the 1970s
<imacdonn19> MTecknology, ALL, what else ;)
<imacdonn19> The k! in the denominator cancels the first k terms in the n! in the numerator.
<nh228> if I had some other service on AWS VPS  for instance
<nh228> Top right corner says OPTIONS
<nh228> haburridoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nh228> your self, but someone else has to
<annexseven8> mingetty
<annexseven8> lol after setting sndiod flags -f rsnd/1 my browser just won't play anything
<annexseven8> +square
<annexseven8> Straps are a bitch.
<annexseven8> sigtau, your electrolytic capacitor must be polarized correctly
<pun844> in gvim those tooltips only pop up when I move the mouse over the line with the error
<pun844> Idris-dev/master 332df52 Niklas Larsson: Remove use of deprecated network functionality
<pun844> you're a few more ridiculous statements away from a mute
<psychon10> I've written more than 200 lines of code today, I'm not touching my balls
<psychon10> pingfloyd: I normally follow the android pattern of zram.   When you have no allocated swap on disc.  zram to store swap files so that the system has some swap.   I use to use uncompressed ram drives along time back.
<psychon10> tomreyn: Fat fingered a "," in instead of "." in the ip address
<psychon10> nacc: oh that package isn't actually installed. Huh.
<psychon10> anyway, making a direct call is just dialing a SIP URI
<DASPRiD20> i logged now.. it has very polished login page..! now it asks to me create a channel.!
<DASPRiD20> hi, is it possible to "mount" zip files (so i can read directly from the zip file without extracting)?
<DASPRiD20> TheNik wait you're trying to use diodes instead of a voltage regulator?
<DASPRiD20> you can't get at any of the properties from the parent table
<AndreasLutro1> if it was just that I would've paid a guy to do it
<AndreasLutro1> this is one such project https://web.archive.org/web/20170911011508/https://virtix.st/
<AndreasLutro1> Read up on VLANs
<AndreasLutro1> it's, like, they are so much the opposite of what I grew up of how fries are supposed to be, that they cross the line back to good
<AimHere19> python476: https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/05/09/ibm-rounds-out-power9-systems-for-hpc-analytics/
<AimHere19> oceaᥒs arᥱ not dഠing Aⅼlɑh is doⅰᥒɡ
<AimHere19> will you be able to find firmware and tools to flash without downloading malware in the process though
<s1lver12> I put it right below curs = conn.cursor()
<s1lver12> i found this book for that: https://www.amazon.com/Algebra-Israel-M-Gelfand/dp/0817636773
<s1lver12> maybenothing: that's not necessary in any standard sh
<qstrahl28> The machine can check that for you. Why not have it do so?
<qstrahl28> or I don't think I do
<qstrahl28> BrainWork: that bloat is going to be somewhere if you want multiple revisions of files at least you know git already
<qstrahl28> because opensuse recommends it by default for /home
<qstrahl28> so more power to the relabelers
<Cloud55> Like Boris Badenov who stood too close to the smoke.
<Cloud55> Oleg_: you can't trust compilers. but that's really not very important in most contexts.
<Cloud55> zzz: nah, it'd probably be better to try it and give it a chance, instead of being conservative like me :)
<Cloud55> shbrngdo: its just built into my irc client, but i can use another one for you
<Cloud55> russians are all cucks
<openstackstatus1> adrian_1908, xfce4-terminal -e "bash -c echo hello; read" should open a new terminal window and output hello right?
<openstackstatus1> Helenah, write your own terminal emulator it'll be fun
<openstackstatus1> epsilonic, do you agree that f >= sum_n f_n ?
<openstackstatus1> Why is it not 3 people to choose from with both of the two
<openstackstatus1> catphish fixed ?
<openstackstatus1> those studies have controls
<lamarus> I'm using the term how saltstack refers to it
<lamarus> leftyfb you don't want answer so please don't do ...
<lamarus> ok. no hurry
<lamarus> neorpheus, step 1) catalog it.
<lamarus> and benchmarked using the only set of operations which real life code will ever use
<Guest55186> I'm a ubuntu nub
<jpf122> it can sometimes take a few weeks to get a response on something limited like this over the forum.
<jpf122> @_ikke_ what I already find out is the following: git log | grep git-subtree-dir | awk '{ print  }' | sort -u. will print out the subtree names on the filesystem, but not the corresponding refs
<jpf122> .tr я слышал, как некоторые волки выкапывают естественные растения каннабиса и получают тетрагидроканнабинол в лапы, Но я никогда не думал, что это было правдой, пока волк не был сбит автомобилем перед моим домом! я курил
<jpf122> maybe lying a little bit, and introducing do-notation as a special syntax for doing  IO, is the best way to make people new to haskell semi-productive, without scary them off with >>=, Monads, and friends
<yourfate9> or no there there if you can write programs anyway but just feel like you 'haven't learned a damn thing'
<yourfate9> flist=( */ )
<yourfate9> Wafficus: umount /dev/sdb1
<vudiq13> the i3 will be slower, mainly because it only has 2 cores, but still not by a huge amount in most tasks - the older i7 will be faster, but will also chew much more power, so inferior battery life
<vudiq13> bοsѕ is not dοⅰng Αⅼlah iѕ dⲟinɡ
<yourfate9> kico: we are spartans
<vudiq13> armin: spamhaus is helping most people
<Jessica_27> rather than a macro, doesn't the library have some function for getting the necessary length?
<Jessica_27> Psi-Jack, what interested you in making solus packages? and what had you stop?
<Jessica_27> the user@ is surprisingly still quite useful
<Jessica_27> Z-module: well I was using multiplication in that example. So I'd say that {0,1,2,3} with multiplication mod 4 is a group? Then the elements of {0,1,2,3} are the group?
<Jessica_27> I just wanna play steam games
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-29
<Guest1584> (Moreover, your constants are wrong.)
<Guest1584> hi everyone. does access token work when oauth2 is enabled?
<Guest1584> For retrieving from only one server, you can also use port forwarding for that one specific port and avoid the default route thing.
<Guest1584> ye, but he's too much into religious shit which ain't better
<Guest1584> how can I keep vim from putting swapfiles in ~/.cache/vim/swap?
<Guest1584> kmc: no, just police and earlier fire fepartment
<irb1> I'm not sure if it's a but in the liubrary, or just I'm doiung something wrong.
<irb1> OlofL, i use fiberworks.no norwegian distributor, with norwegian warehouse. i normaly get my sfp's the day after i order if it is in stock
<irb1> This is my current spec file: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/KZfgfZjCScdYOof~KjXf-Q (I was trying to use ${version} in the %global tag and was running into issues as well)
<irb1> do_delete is a must, latter can be both, but one of the conditions must result in true
<Logg10> rudeness begets rudeness, by the way.
<Logg10> wait, are the postits on the boxes or in the boxes
<Logg10> jborean93 you around? invite sigyn?
<Logg10> it does it all :)
<pseudonymous> yes i have the same habits Zexaron
<pseudonymous> the speed of editor load
<pseudonymous> if I were to express it as a refinement type... probably newtype ABSPath = Refined (StartsWith '/') FilePath
<pseudonymous> You could probably just #define EYOUIDIOT EINVAL
<pseudonymous> in practice, if you try to actually use it, ghc will notice that no such instance exists and complain about that
<dive3> I should've marked the argument as a reference too.
<dive3> my long-term memory isn't very great
<dive3> jokrebel: I just tried that, but it doesn't do anything.
<dive3> JFox762: probably have it the profile for it turned "Off"
<dive3> and resistors and diodes
<dive3> Anyone know who manages the epel certbot package for CentOS? The package doesn't include logrotation scripts or cron jobs
<imchairmanm24> nonsense, a here string is introduced with <<<
<imchairmanm24> FishPencil: see thats where experianse meets expectations and really, the *sense's just dont get there
<imchairmanm24> ananke: I disagree a bit. I know of lots of parents who put youtube autoplay on an ipad and leave their young children to spend all day on it
<imchairmanm24> noted, novumsensum thanks for pointing... actually i want to open encrypted file made by vim that use bf2 and will do some text operation using bash/python script on the fly then save it again... is it possible
<imchairmanm24> Ah, that's what it also says in the first essay
<mischief7> djph: It has a bunch of different 'modes' you can select, "router", "repeater", "media bridge", "aimesh node", etc
<mischief7> but not by default, right
<mischief7> what if you don't want to be married?
<mischief7> also, i get a button 'View #21' on that url
<rcj11> is there a rxvt-unicode-terminfo pkg?
<rcj11> especially the chinese clones
<rcj11> mischief: 'could not resolve hostname [::1]'. I wonder if I've messed something up in my ssh_config. the stuff about sftp is only 3 lines but still
<rcj11> read the datasheets first
<rcj11> (I'm looking at CertbotTLSAgen right?)
<rcj11> sudo commands
<rcj11> Also networks and touchpad have no icons... weird.
<rcj11> yay work purposes
<rcj11> depends on your cpu
<rcj11> aaron1995: So, sin(theta)/cos(theta) = y/x.
<rcj11> i have a mass of ethernet cable under the rack. off to the size would probably be much tidier but i'm not sure what sort of tools exist for that
<rcj11> zamza:  you can try but it will likely fail
<rcj11> going on it
<rcj11> yes, you can
<rcj11> phy1729: I note with amusement that even KDE doesn't understand the "gophers" protocol
<rcj11> and hard to put antennas and PV ontop
<vhasi19> ok that's what I thought, I can't do it like that.
<vhasi19> if the crf is 1
<duritong_> oh you mean teslys
<duritong_> but yeah i'm sure PS0 don't exist
<duritong_> i wonder if i can edit the theme directly and see if i can add a border
<duritong_> but you now configured the 1284p for 16mhz, so try to normal arduinoisp
<duritong_> ty, i found a similar answer to that also
<zdzichu> There's more chat at the "on-offtopic" channel
<zdzichu> and Sigyn really isn't doing its job very well :/
<tureba7> it's just a distraction
<tureba7> touche
<Tha-Fox9> its only for C
<Tha-Fox9> Although if multiple color encodings are supported, all of them should work with backlog too, not just weechat or something
<fnordz6> That's a pretty easy way to get an ACME server locally (but you'll need to fiddle with some Certbot args to get it to talk to Pebble & to use the right CA certificate for the HTTPS API)
<fnordz6> urandom*
<fnordz6> Algebra shouldn't be like this, or should it?
<fnordz6> Makes sense. Thank you.
<fnordz6> for each sample and each variable one x
<fnordz6> cat /etc/os-release, if it's stretch your on 14 if it's jessie your on 13.
<LeandroLuiz18> lmao imagine being old and dying earlier than me, must suck lol
<LeandroLuiz18> Just helping you know your target potential sponsor better as you reach out 😄
<brsk4> no quote available for: "899"
<brsk4> i have no trust at all left for FTDI
<IvanBlagdan5> we are working on it, she refused estrogen replacement therapy
<IvanBlagdan5> Diodalysxd, de donde eres?
<IvanBlagdan5> Relays often fail closed, much worse than failing open in many cases.
<kurgan15> or RPi head units :)
<kurgan15> im still here
<kurgan15> {} without any other context groups commands
<kurgan15> Hyouchuu: We were working for a company that did a lot of stuff overseas.  China, Taiwan, Korea and so forth, so our vendors were a little more agile than most
<wlfshmn> ddos?
<kurgan15> Linus does get a pretty hefty paycheck from them
<wlfshmn>     Illegal kind: forall k. k
<wlfshmn> eys
<wlfshmn> kubuntu is an ubuntu flavour
<wlfshmn> I was looking at kextutil and couldn't find the "list" argument
<wlfshmn> he was a bizzare virgin\
<Yoda4> do I have to enable that or something, verbose mode ?
<Yoda4> (unreg) <stonair> The purpose is to remove everything under Trash folder. But I don't want it to creep up the directory.
<Yoda4> If R were an integral domain, this would be easy to see.
<Yoda4> I got a bit confused there
<Yoda4> bkt: what does apachectl configtest say?
<Yoda4> Protofall_Dev: i can see your messages here, but most people can't
<sebl2> you need one part for your answer, and the other part to keep around for your next call to random
<sebl2> TotallyNotAFraud - 27.69.143.22 (VN - netname: VIETTEL-VN)
<sebl2> I thought I had, but when I drove my car over it...
<sebl2> obligatory "which python?"
<sebl2> dnf search golang   returns a ton of results. Is there a better way to figure out how to get golang installed?
<sebl2> wooosh
<woodcruft1> medard: you can set the tx power to manual and then assign power per bandwidth or globally
<woodcruft1> screwsss_: I'd have said pidgin/finch, but it is (and always has been) a security nightmare (despite being aesthetically pleasing and sane)
<woodcruft1> rmbeer, I understand you're swimming in anti-patterns
<woodcruft1> CppCon: if you claim X is flawed, and then reply "give me money" or "my free advice has its limits" when asked for any example, then it's quite silly
<salasrod10> Αⅼⅼɑh iѕ doіᥒg
<salasrod10> i remember when you had to do the configure/make/make install dance if you were switching from linux to solaris to freebsd...
<salasrod10> dmaetpo: as in, the majority of the internet won't be faced with that. Apologies for any inconveniences that might cause but it's a necessary anti-spam measure
<salasrod10> uniusz: I customize some single colors in the colorscheme I use, simply put in your .vimrc `colorscheme whatever` and then some lines like `hi Comment ctermfg=Green`. You can see all the available types of highlightable tokens by running :hi inside Vim.
<makomk0> Psi-Jack: but not visibly to the people using it
<makomk0> If anyone is familiar with generating JWTs with jose, I'm running into a malformed token issue and I'm not sure why.  https://gist.github.com/adrice727/db4774aea0fe3711a99a7cd03dc8b2fb
<makomk0> on the standby, SHOW hot_standby_feedback;
<Epic|0> danso: always start reading a declaration at the name being declared, and work outwards
<Epic|0> The book of Numbers
<Epic|0> so do you have privileges when opening the file?
<enissay3> what about bux
<enissay3> Oof
<zakwilson18> because i could just have 1 6 pin connector
<zakwilson18> tairikuookami: I was asking an actual consultant from Splunk what some information on the HF web interface meant.
<zakwilson18> 0 extra symbols used except to intend some specific relation
<zakwilson18> merijn, dmwit: I'm a little confused by "Name of source file" here
<Clouder10> Under Ubuntu 18.04, I can connect to my wireless router via 2G but not 5G. It’s a MacPro 2008. I’ve check the channels and 5G does come up
<tuskkk___> or 1024*768 resolution
<Clouder10> but in general, not impossible
<tuskkk___> nai, so sh is POSIX-mode?
<tuskkk___> There was much earlier request in their former feedback system, but they retired it... https://web.archive.org/web/20160914051638/https://connect.microsoft.com/SQLServer/feedback/details/218968/provide-a-hint-to-force-intermediate-materialization-of-ctes-or-derived-tables
<tuskkk___> yeah I need to be smarter this time
<tuskkk___> Celmor: there's another distro in the making, LuciuOS, designed for malware analysis which does the same as QubesOS. https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/malware-has-new-home-its-name-luciuos-logan-hicks : The luciuos.com site was up a few months ago...guess it's down now.
<trees18> so what about this other subgroup {1,7}, is G/{1,15} = G/{1,7} ?
<trees18> Which would be inconsistent
<trees18> but this is what was in my shell history
<trees18> http://jinja.pocoo.org/docs/dev/templates/#escaping
<trees18> ⅿοon іѕ not ⅾoіᥒg Αⅼlɑh iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<Guest92868> and yes, the mega uses a different regulator than the Uno
<Guest92868> evil ls
<Guest92868> for LCD display it's often good to just display 14,387 as 14.4k
<flux5> just be aware that anyone who gets hands on your key will be able to use it to login in your behalf, so it isn't really recommended.
<flux5> gunix I have toyed with atomic hosts and atomic workstation (now project silver blue or something).
<flux5> and behind a very restrictive pfsense firewall
<flux5> people who suggest alternatives are wasting their time unfortunately in this case, I'm maintaining a legacy application whith a ftp client, the ftpserver can't be replaced by soemthing else as it's hardcoded, it would be waste of time trying to replace it, for legacy device with
<flux5> other than that, not that I know of. You could hack something together from options.json (nix build -f '<nixpkgs/nixos>' config.system.build.manual.optionsJSON) and jq and fzf :D
<mrherder> I thought only matrices had elements.
<mrherder> Sitri: You are incapable of doing that
<mrherder> but pg didn't have sql until 1995
<mrherder> johnjay: What if C says it's well-defined?
<mrherder> lol holy shit
<mrherder> TJ-: sweet crackers, I got in via wifi only
<phryk28> and then 1 : bottom would be up the 1 side from that
<phryk28> baldengineer, shared memory to pass information
<phryk28> is there a terminology I should be using to describe my problem? It kind of reminds me of taylor series
<phryk28> Use the paste and the mica pad or use the gooey pads from berquist and they are both fine but your local supplier probably stocks the mica.
<phryk28> C++ says to use the C minimal ranges.
<phryk28> if the theorem doesnt have a name, "a theorem from the lecture says" should always be enough
<lostgravity3> sometimes you want to start with it, generate the basic cabal file once, then remove package.yaml and use the cabal file thereafter
<lostgravity3> YellowDrink: no, that's #bsd
<f91w> oh nvm, you already fixed. Thanks!
<f91w> _abc_: because some times it can render a bit of the web page
<f91w> so people know who to ping if they're having trouble
<f91w> proving that Maybe is a functor is no fine: https://bpaste.net/show/6d150799af9f (please confirm); I am unsure about the last code block, proving second Functor law for undefined.
<f91w> Also, if you were planning on updating to Mojave next week when it hits, that might be a good time to do a full Time Machine backup and clean-slate the machine completely.
<f91w> try /bin/kill -INT 0 should terminate with an exit code of 130
<R8ns0m20> jwh: amen. "JBoss" and "Tomcat" spring to mind as similar solutions
<R8ns0m20> Ugh - when I use alt and arrow keys, I am changing ttys - how do I stop this?
<R8ns0m20> how could i have the last # header (markdown header) displayed in the status line?
<R8ns0m20> joehillen: Thanks!
<R8ns0m20> Or something else.  I made a number of changes from the SPEC in the bz recommended in fedora-java, I guess I need to go back and try the suggestions one at a time.
<R8ns0m20> For t mo
<fernie19> select current_date - 2; --> 2018-08-06
<fernie19> Soul_Sample: it's better to yell it out loud at the ISP
<fernie19> https://github.com/NicoHood/HID
<roundtrip> i'm seeing that.
<roundtrip> the accident is in the other lane
<s3krit> is your attempt open source / followable?
<s3krit> Berkeley's critcism was primarily a support of Christianity
<s3krit> What is AUR missing ?
<s3krit> Then it doesn't need to pass through the origin
<s3krit> bomb, dirty like what
<mihait13> hitting <enter> on the filename just shows an empty buffer
<mihait13> I think you'll have to do that in two commands
<mihait13> Code Monkey get up get coffee. Code monkey go to job.
<mihait13> hmm, it seems like everyone is thinking Slackware
<kotto27> kmc: my costs so far are about $400
<kotto27> Which cert warning? Let's Encrypt certificates are only for hostnames, not IP addresses, so it will warn that the name doesn't match.
<kotto27> tradermyx: since none of our suggestions qualify to your definition of "easy" and "effortless", i think you really need to define what that actually means. HOW do you want your users to open these darn files anyway?
<stakd> so there’s an extra LM358 in there
<stakd> exclusions are completely up to you
<stakd> apparently /dev/tcp and /dev/udp accept "service names" as port numbers too
<Und3rf10w15> aalm: my internets died
<Und3rf10w15> graps, maybe kde/plsama might be more familiar and comfortable for him...I'm 75 and been on Liniux for 13 yrs
<Und3rf10w15> Aeso: Id need to replace all NIC as well when going from IB to RoCE, right?
<Und3rf10w15> markasoftware: in addition, modifying string literals is undefined behavior
<Und3rf10w15> you said quicksort is always used. it's not
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-30
<reth24> as long as you dont need to allocate storage outside of impl, you are fine
<reth24> So does anyone know of a plugin or snippet that given a path, linenumber, and column (i.e. /usr/share/blah.c:45:3) in a file can jump to that location?
<reth24>  False
<reth24> but this doesn't work
<GolemOfFire10> then just run caddy, even simpler ^^
<GolemOfFire10> write a FUSE driver that writes files to disk in reverse
<GolemOfFire10> zumba_addict: That proves everything right there. :)
<Me-Ted6> 0.6!= 0.6°
<Me-Ted6> design by community means compromises, bike shedding, and lack of vision
<Me-Ted6> After you run it, is too late to make that determination.
<Me-Ted6> gurrkiin: try  GIT_TRACE=1 git diff --name-only and pastebin the output
<Me-Ted6> It's pretty vague.
<Gramner20> when you're behind it, you might not be able to know
<Gramner20> nice larger property in somewhat ruraly area
<vanio|2> 	  [-X proxy_protocol] [-x proxy_address[:port]] 	  [destination] [port]
<vanio|2> What group are these elements of?
<inkbottle5> <u0_a225> hey
<inkbottle5> it is a negative representation of a positive value
<inkbottle5> but it works if e.g. 'Maybe Int' instead of 'Maybe a'
<inkbottle5> your own decoder? I thought the patents on MP3 expired a while ago
<inkbottle5> when you specifically ask for a class level var it should not be grading random shit it finds in other scopes, epic fail
<NDPMacBook11> it didn't have a name like "spi" or "i2c"
<NDPMacBook11> over 4 hours of material :<
<ErnestG_22> that's what she said MoneroKing
<ErnestG_22> What if you are in melbourne and have to turn left? :D
<ErnestG_22> i hate the us
<JRTGuy> no vegans
<JRTGuy> (void)(you guys)
<grazfather14> V7 : Why tor every VM? Why not have the tor daemon running on one VM in LAN and proxy the other hosts through there?
<grazfather14> I think Im supposed to divide both sides by 7 (or p(t) rather)
<henkkus22> wait what... this seems to suggest that nginx handles SIGSTOP to stop the daemon
<henkkus22> That's nice. I've seen quite a number of bad employees at Red Hat Software, too.
<henkkus22> timemage: yes this is the one
<henkkus22> :help 'fillchars'
<diagnostuck> right 2014 there was a mini version but just that
<diagnostuck> Borw3 try iwconfig command and paste the output
<diagnostuck> e.g. this (I know it's not thin film but) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET#/media/File:MOSFET_Structure.png
<stef204> they eat styrofoam
<stef204> Coming from C++ you'll have a lot of things to relearn, thinking about if will just be a minor one
<stef204> hey guys im recently made a deploy of a openbsd on my kvm stack (linux host) all my machines and the linux host itself goes through the openbsd routing, i wanna know which attack vectors are exposed for my host server?
<stef204> AnrDaemon, benbrown, Cool, that appears to be working.  Thanks for the help!
<stef204> It was also just a o/ to sidestep the whole time of day greeting.
<lxpz17> I'm going to go with something from the collection of opamps I posesss...
<lxpz17> i want to have a look
<lxpz17> Generally - in home contexts your router is a dhcp client to the upstream isp and dhcp server to your lan nodes
<lxpz17> At least not as well as this pays
<lxpz17> thing is the book is teaching something vastly different than my notes
<gitlab-slack> like if you need a couple of mA flowing
<gitlab-slack> (as a side note, my /opt is my 1 TB HDD)
<gitlab-slack> what's /dev/ufsid for?
<gitlab-slack> let me understand and try that
<gitlab-slack> how are you ircing here?
<gitlab-slack>  fromList [('a',55)]
<EricE29> oh ok greycat i'm sorry but i didn't find anything more recent
<EricE29> well hopefully anyway
<EricE29> SopaXorzTaker: I was lucky I think :p
<EricE29> yeah, NAT is much better
<EricE29> if you get them with missing ones
<EricE29> u cant buy beer after 19:00 WTF in norway
<Onishin6> And it dawned upon me that maybe we have to replace the order with something more general.
<Onishin6> and a default xorg config would just see that 2nd one as the only one; or you can configure it yourself by pci address
<hdost2> It's impossible to detect all the errors in the code, but you can fairly quickly detect that some site has been compromised. And unless they run a lot of exotic plugins a update is usually a quick fix. Given that the customer knows they need to do it...
<hdost2> so this bill might just be white noise
<hdost2> and there's still the blocks you can't access because the flash controller said so, which may still contain data or something
<hdost2> As you said irc is the glue, is this channel here from [matrix] on freenode and just bridged to matrix?
<linear_> and have stuff fall down into the julia set and spin around
<linear_> so I used the wirewrap, and nail-and-plank style
<linear_> the minimum that the pool has configured for itself
<linear_> sigh, so I fixed the async errors with python 3.7... and now I'm down to same openssl error with it as with 2.7
<linear_> Monero price in USD = $103.75
<plorp24> Ng in nyc they always delivered before the date
<plorp24> u have a good one [R]
<benthomasson24> you will have to change to git
<benthomasson24> its been described to me as something unmistakable
<blackdog476> ^7heo: Well, please to meet *you* then :)
<blackdog476> better, but you also want /*
<blackdog476> I can try that command
<shakygator6> want to verify an issue
<shakygator6> Hello RandomGeek ... what can we help you with?
<mapu18> dina16: did it work previously, say in a previous version of Ubuntu?
<mapu18> Startywith /msg nolyc !help
<mapu18> *but you do get a new crt
<dimestop11> or did at one point
<dimestop11> why hsv not rgb
<ScooterX> motte : You can blacklist the card ( internal ) but that i would not suggest
<ScooterX> I have a quite entertaining situation where a select  ... from .... where .... and (foo,bar) in (subselect foo,bar from .... where ... bar ~ thing)       ... works but "... thing ~ bar" gets a "Invalid Regular expression: quantifier operand 2210E" error.
<rme19> probe your audince with UMP
<rme19> this shit is lil better
<cjay-17> recommend tutorial
<cjay-17> Because I'm using one of the drives as a backup drive for Windows XP and Windows 7
<cjay-17> yeah, I dont get the 'lets intrude on others' personal freedoms'
<stevef1> kernel-3xp: Linus cannot even validly answer if they are there for the same reason.
<stevef1> Wait, you barely know high-school-level mathematics, yet you feel qualified to comment on how to teach mathematics that is way above your pay grade (at least presently)?
<bitbomb> or a different usage of the word "factor", if "factorial time complexity" i would start by writing out some evaluations for factorial() (!) and then see how many of the total terms are evaluated when 50 percent of the bits/digits are used up
<bitbomb> The distinction between admin and commit is basically the ability to add more contributors.
<bitbomb> the implicit instantiation is in int main when you instantiate "inst"
<bitbomb> corona discharge!
<waxb___12> solene: interesting. do you know why it happens?
<waxb___12> or something inside elasticsearch?
<waxb___12> j416: I did the git hard reset, when you mentioned it, but I spend time writing the last report on github issue and didn't do that clean command, I tried it now with --dry-run, and now I'm going from here, moment
<rprimus3> scrubs I use iOS on my microwaves
<rprimus3> gloomy_: their priority is to minimize the amount of effort to produce a reusable solution. maintaining multiple discrete products is hard
<rprimus3> well, they bill a bit differently. aws will charge you for every little thing
<bauerj29> The problem being that I need to record two voltages, or at least precisely know when to start recording
<bauerj29> why in GDB I can see a call to my static inline function please ? gcc ignore for optimization surely the keywords "static inline" now ?
<bauerj29> armin: in my opinion it doesn't (the last part)
<bauerj29> fo-table is used if both formatexpr and formatprg are empty
<bauerj29> its on bitpay anyway
<bauerj29> How can I know if it's running on 1.8GHz or 4GHz?
<ibrightly2> ignoring the awkwardness of that style that makes mistakes easier, how are you checking "same pointer"?
<ibrightly2> in fact, it worked, but i remove using bioctl -d sd1, re-use fdisk -iy.. and dd if=/dev/null...
<mason20> Donald Trump doing?
<mason20> wow define:meaning is new to me
<pyvpx9> or should you using a combo of spaces and tabs when indenting?
<pyvpx9> why sed and grep when there is awk
<pyvpx9> about how much power do you think i'll need for 8 108s?
<pyvpx9> GreenJello:  uh, so if I commit/init a repo with symlinks to dirs (in the same tree), will it work?
<pyvpx9> I2c is 'simulatef' in arduino isn't it?
<pyvpx9> hans_: a loop should be good enough    for(a = 0; a < 4096; a++) if(buf[a] != 0) break; if(a >= 4096) { ... buf was all 0 ... }
<everlast> Juseir: Let's start from the beginning. You said you "have a theroem" and that you want to prove its "reverse". What do you exactly mean by those?
<everlast> eh, I'm not sure you've missed much interesting since 2007
<everlast> _ymir, I have no idea :)
<plexigras17> that's ok, as long as you don't run out of chickens
<plexigras17> web and media shits?
<styler2go> dmwit: so that’s just a bug? from the intended semantics that you have described it seems like that should work
<styler2go> Figured it
<styler2go> thank god for music
<styler2go> what's the language extension for @ as a symbol for passing arguments the next level up?
<styler2go> on a normal day
<krobertson> But as always, ask around more - and keep in mind the wrt is best with openwrt. So that means step one is removing linksys' firmware.
<krobertson> Is what?
<Poltsi15> i know the problem is `pollForever` returning `IO ()`
<Poltsi15> Jan-: the typedef says "any time you see ltc_timecode, pretend I wrote "struct ltc_timecode"
<Poltsi15> i.e. edit the files
<substack22> 11.2.1
<substack22> final touches for usability
<rofer10> So if every germany says... ok... we will not produce any CO2 from now on ever again...
<rofer10> bluezinc: ggVG is an almost completely useless command sequence. Use ggxG instead where x is the operator you want to use, for example ggdG instead of ggVGd (or even better :%d). To run a ex command on the whole file use :% :: Ask me about ranger.
<rofer10> Kevin`, you do know that repeating your question indicates that you have reading comprehension issues as to my recent reply to you, right? :)
<therock247uk3> any way to group a query that uses math of other queries/
<therock247uk3> without the feature, each generator must store the state of the longest run in the table.
<Kasreyn27> okay so even after factoring in generator power loss and long distance transmission, led is much more efficient?
<Kasreyn27> its not that important that id go for malpractice
<Kasreyn27> including port.
<Kasreyn27> CheckDavid: the laptop may be providing noisy power, but it does definitely sound like a ground loop
<Kasreyn27> jonnno: ubuntu 18.04 has also now a minimal option in the setup
<metamullet28> tomasino:  its much more efficent
<metamullet28> im not authing with a command but with SASL
<metamullet28> "you know what the chain of command is?  its a giant chain i haul off and get and beat people until they know who's in ruttin command"
<metamullet28> I try to keep all site/vhost-specific stuff under conf.d/
<tuaris> that sucks
<tuaris> Or there is VLANs
<tuaris> I'm saying why does it decide that the text is bad but not the title
<tuaris> One time I bought 100 dice bags off ebay.  They were 1 penny each, free shipping.  I purchased them individually, minutes or hours apart.
<tuaris> yeah, I see
<jslave19> Nope - kind of wondering what's the difference between having just instruments play and having instruments + singing
<jslave19> https://i.redd.it/z5801aoxa3n11.jpg
<jslave19> hapax, is the newest bot
<jslave19> rso-support: gtmanfred's suggestion actually solves that for you
<jslave19> How to filter out http and https url in wireshark? The current filter is "tcp.port == 8080 || udp.port 8080" as i want to filter out packets hitting at port 8080, but if i set another filter like tcp.port == 443 then it will start displaying all secured packets, i tried by using "&&" operator but it shows some yellow box and no packets receive after that. Please help!
<Guest25336> I’m a noob but I have comptia security+ looking into aws cert is this path good?
<Guest25336> multithreading is the future wheather you like it or not, but honestly I would rather have a CPU with lots of cores instead of a CPU with only a few and a GPU
<bus7d> kludge do you think the AC system is built into the seat?
<bus7d> then get sued for copyright infringement
<adamb6> right now I'm just using variables called ltc_hours ltc_mins etc
<adamb6> guess not
<adamb6> it's called disklabel
<adamb6> I've done extensive tests/benchamrks for your delivery
<adamb6> argon seems to be the primary, last cert I have on therw with SCTs was found on pilot and rocketeer a couple days after argon
<adamb6> the manpage says it is broken but I can play it with no problems
<Imtek12> yeah, that's what i did, at first, with bash 3.2, and then seeing that when my INT handler was run, and I was ready to kill those PIDS, they were gone, thanks to bash 4.4's behavior
<Imtek12> Goop: domains don't get blocked, IPs do
<Imtek12> looking at a highway you don't drive on?
<Imtek12> everybody talks about how quiet the iMac Pro is compared to the iMac
<theBlah9> FiXato: lmk if you have any more ideas
<theBlah9> All new (non-refurbished) Biostar iDEQ SFF barebones carry a 1-year manufacturer's warranty from the original purchase date.
